# Ich und mein Hdro...



## Neduras79 (5. August 2010)

..eine Hassliebe :-)

Ich hab Hdro "damals"  vor Moria zuerst bis LV 42 gespielt, bis die Zugfeder etwas nachgelassen hat. Habe mit einer Wiedersehenswoche
erneut angefangen und meine Acc reaktiviert.
Inzwischen bin ich kurz vor 50 aber verstehe manche Sachen und Systeme in Hdro einfach nicht...

Auch ich komme, wie viele andere vom WOW und hab jede Intensität des Spiels mitgemacht!
Von Intensiv Raiden in Classic und Wrath bis PVP im Rangsystem und zum schluss einfach nur Questen. Darum bieten sich natürlich Vergleiche mit WOW an, aber versuche sie zu vermeiden.

Inzwischen spiele ich Mmo´s nur noch weil ich freude am Questen habe und die Welt/Story gern erlebe, aber auch gern mal bissl PVP mache :-)

Jetzt aber zu meinem Problem:
Ich spiele gern am Abend nach der Arbeit um bissl zu entspannen und solang alles noch/wieder Neu ist in Hdro ist es auch schön und der Spielspaß hoch, aber langsam merke ich wie manche Sachen mich einfach nerven
und den Spaß trüben.
Warum entwickelt sich Hdro so langsam im gegensatz zu anderen MMo´s? und damit meine ich nicht Content sondern eher Komfort und Spielfluss!

Ich muss es jetzt leider einfach auflisten! 
Arbeite mit Menschen mit geistiger behinderung und bekomme wohl grad keine ganzen Satze mehr raus^^ (siehe oben)

Das Reisesystem:
Ich bin kein Hardcore Fan von HdR und drum merke ich mir auch nicht die ganze Map. Warum kann beim "Taxistand" nicht einfach eine Karte aufgehen wo ich die Ziele sehe?
Merke mir doch nicht alle Namen der Orte und wenn man sich als Einsteiger nicht auskennt findet man nichts. Es stehen manchmal nicht mal die Namen der Reiseziele auf der Worldmap...z.b: Esteldin (glaub)
Leider wird man mit dem Eigenen Pferd alle 50 Meter von nem Mob runter geholt

Verkaufen:
Ist es nicht nervig immer alle Items durchzuklicken beim Händler?
Bin jemand der gerne seine Items anordnet und genau weiß wo was neues ist. Mit nem "Rechts-Klick" verkaufen wäre da sicher geholfen.
Auch das alles nach Alphabet geordnet ist, hilft nicht beim finden der Items beim Händler.

Auktionshaus:
Sehr unübersichtlich und evtl. bin ich noch nicht dahinter gestiegen, aber ich kann Items nur suchen wenn ich sie ins Fenster ziehe! 
Warum gibt es kein Shift-Klick?

Berufe:
Sollte wohl mal ein sehr durchdachtes System werden was die Marktwirtschaft antreibt, weil man ja immer was von nem anderen Beruf braucht, aber inzwischen kann jeder mit seinen x Twinks alles und somit 
ist die Marktwirtschaft auch hinüber!
Als "Jetzt"- Einsteiger ist es einfach nur noch sehr farmlastig, weil man die Preise im Ah nicht bezahlen kann.
Es ist zwar schön das man wirklich Items erstellen kann die man braucht, aber durch die Scharmützel bekommt man meist bessere Sachen in kürzerer Zeit.

Mobs/Questen
:-)
Naja die Q machen Spaß und die Geschichten sind interessant, aber ich finde oft die Q auf meinem LV zu fordernd. Will nicht arbeiten beim Spielen sondern entspannen, aber das sieht jeder anderes.
Mich nervt da eigentlich nur das die Aggrorange von dem Mobs so hoch ist das man keine 20 Meter gehen kann ohne zu kämpfen.
Und wenn man mal zu viel gepullt hat kann man sicher sein beim weglaufen noch mehr Freunde zu finden :-)

Skillen/Traits
War ich nie ein Freund von und hat mir das erste mal Hdro schon kaputt gemacht und mache ich nicht weiter!
Ist für mich reines Grinden ohne Sinn!

Fazit:
Ich hoff das sieht jetzt nicht so aus als ob HdRo ein schlechtes Spiel ist.... im Gegenteil! Für mich ist es das beste und spannendste Mmo im PVE Bereich, aber es gibt für mich vieles was noch verbessert werden könnte!
Man muss sich nicht immer krampfhaft vom WOW unterscheiden, weil es auch ein super Spiel ist und etliche Entwicklungen sicher auch Hdro gut tun würden.
Hab jetzt leider nur die negativen Sache aufgezählt, aber in anderen Teilen, wie Story und Grafik ist Hdro unübertroffen.
Naja und nach so ner netten Community sucht man in anderen Mmo´s lange!

Ich habe glaub 5 Leute zu Hdro mitgebraucht und alle haben spätestens in den Einsamen Landen das Handtuch geworfen. Ich versuche jetzt mal bissl nach Moria rein zu gehen und hoffe das es da zumindest
mit dem LV-Fluss bissl entspannter vorwärts geht!

Grüße


----------



## Vetaro (5. August 2010)

All die Sachen die du sagst nenn ich ja schon seit längerer Zeit. Vor allem auf Ark Inventory für HdRo kann ich eigentlich nicht mehr warten.

Hoffentlich kann man mit den Addons auch _endlich_ über das eigene Inventarfenster verkaufen.

Und das Design (gerade der Einsamen Lande) geht einfach nicht mehr.

Und Scharmützelmarken im Inventar, _Horribel_.

_Jaja_, bei Blizzard arbeiten wahrscheinlich mitlerweile mehr Leute als bei General Motors.
Aber wir erwarten ja nichtmal, dass die HdRO-Leute sich was supercleveres ausdenken: Ich wette, die leute wären völlig zufrieden, wenn man diese techs einfach 1:1 von WoW übernähme.

Zusatz: Ja, wir _wissen_, dass die Entwickler kein deutsch sprechen, keine egalen Foren _irgendwo_ lesen und so weiter. Wir schreiben das hier, um es von der Seele zu haben.


----------



## rhcurly (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

1. Ein Vergleich mit WOW bietet sich immer an. Beides sind MMO´s und deshalb eines Vergleiches durchaus würdig

2. Wenn die Quests für dich höher als weiß (Levelgleich) sind, dann nimmt auch die Aggro - Range der Mobs zu!

3. Die Berufe sind meiner Meinung echt gut durchdacht und es macht (subjektiv) einen Riesenspaß sie auszuüben. Bedauerlicherweise muss ich dir Recht geben im Bezug auf die Scharmützel und die daraus resultierenden Handwerksbelohnungen. Finde ich auch nicht so dolle! Ich fände es besser, wenn zB. die Twinks keinen Beruf mehr erlernen dürfen. Also nur der Main dieses Privileg hat. Ich denke, das würde die Wirtschaft gehörig ankurbeln und Alle wären von Allen irgendwie abhängig.  

4. Das deine Freunde in den Einsamen Landen quasi "die Einsamkeit" gefunden haben und diese Langeweile nicht überwunden haben ist bedauerlich aber durchaus verständlich. Mir und vielen anderen geht/ ging es wohl auch so. Geht lieber in die Nordhöhen. Wenn ihr natürlich Buch 2 beenden wollt, dann führt kein Weg an den Einsamen Landen vorbei. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen. Spätestens in Evendim werdet ihr erneut gefallen an den Quests und der Umgebung finden. 

5. AH finde ich nicht unübersichtlich und auch nicht zu teuer. Klaro gibt es immer wieder Gegenstände, die zu Wucherpreisen angeboten werden, der Großteil jedoch ist wohl erschwinglich denke ich.

6. Das mit dem Reisesystem und der Karte finde ich eine gute Idee von dir. 

7. Das man auch noch beim Händler Zeit sparen will, verstehe ich nicht. So eilig habe ich es beim Spielen nicht gerade.

Fazit:
HDRO ist ein tolles Spiel und wer eine Affinität zum Setting hat, kommt wohl auch voll auf seine Kosten. Es gibt aber trotzdem immer etwas zu verbessern und das ist auch gut so.   

Bald bekommen wir einen Itemshop und ein neues Instanzsystem (ähnlich dem Scharmützelsystem). Na wenn das mal nix ist ;-)


----------



## Füchtella (5. August 2010)

Huhu!



Neduras79 schrieb:


> ..eine Hassliebe :-)
> 
> Jetzt aber zu meinem Problem:
> Ich spiele gern am Abend nach der Arbeit um bissl zu entspannen und solang alles noch/wieder Neu ist in Hdro ist es auch schön und der Spielspaß hoch, aber langsam merke ich wie manche Sachen mich einfach nerven
> ...


Das wissen wir hier natürlich auch nicht. Woher auch. Die Frage wäre besser bei Turbine aufgehoben ;-)

Insgesamt kann ich deiner Liste der technischen Unzulänglichkeiten nur zustimmen.
Aber vieles davon gab es auch in anderen MMOs nicht schon immer. Hingegen wurde vieles erst im Laufe von Jahren nachgeschoben.
Und es ist ja auch nciht so, dass HdRO sich nciht weiter entwickeln würde. Es gibt immer mal wieder Neuerungen, die mehr Komfort bringen.
Vieles fehlt allerdings auch noch.



> Mobs/Questen
> :-)
> Naja die Q machen Spaß und die Geschichten sind interessant, aber ich finde oft die Q auf meinem LV zu fordernd. Will nicht arbeiten beim Spielen sondern entspannen, aber das sieht jeder anderes.
> Mich nervt da eigentlich nur das die Aggrorange von dem Mobs so hoch ist das man keine 20 Meter gehen kann ohne zu kämpfen.
> Und wenn man mal zu viel gepullt hat kann man sicher sein beim weglaufen noch mehr Freunde zu finden :-)


Da muss ich allerdings widersprechen.
Ich finde die gegnerdichte in HdRO nun nicht höher als in WoW. Und schwerer sind die Kämpfe an sich auch nicht. Sie dauern zwar länger, aber das hat andere Gründe.
Ich hab bisher noch keine Klasse gespielt, die beim questen gar nicht klar kam.
Kann es sein, dass du gern Quests für höhere Stufen machst?
Schon 2-3 Stufen merkt man sehr rabiat.



> Skillen/Traits
> War ich nie ein Freund von und hat mir das erste mal Hdro schon kaputt gemacht und mache ich nicht weiter!
> Ist für mich reines Grinden ohne Sinn!


Tjoa.
Und ich find die Haus- und Reitttiersammelei in WoW sinnfrei.
Und?
Dann lässt man es eben bleiben.
Wenn du keien Lust aufs Buczh der taten hast, kannst du es einfach bleiben lassen.
Die Klassentaten verbessern sich auch langsam ganz von selbst, wenn du Fähigkeiten anwendest.
Das System - was du oft benutzt wird schnell besser - finde ich eigentlich gut.
Und die Tugenden sind eigentlich egal. Ich meine, klar, sie machen deinen Charakter etwas besser ... aber man kann auch ganz ok ohne auskommen.
Manche erledigen sich da auch wiederum von selbst.
Wer ... sagen wir ... 240 Trolle aín einem Rutsch weghauen mag, ist halt auch ein bisserl selbst schuld, wenn ihm dabei langweilig ist.



> Ich habe glaub 5 Leute zu Hdro mitgebraucht und alle haben spätestens in den Einsamen Landen das Handtuch geworfen. Ich versuche jetzt mal bissl nach Moria rein zu gehen und hoffe das es da zumindest
> mit dem LV-Fluss bissl entspannter vorwärts geht!


Hmm - wenn dir vor Moria schon zu viele und zu schwere Kämpfe das questen versauern, wage ich das zu bezweifeln. Denn in dem Punkt ist Moria einfach nur recht voll.
Vielelicht fehlen dir aber auch einfach ein paar Tips zur Klasse, oder vielleicht kämst du mit Gruppenquesten besser klar?

mfg


----------



## joggie1980 (5. August 2010)

Schließe mich Füchtella an und füge hin zu entweda LOTRO liegt ein oder nicht.


----------



## Vetaro (5. August 2010)

Ich mag es übrigens, wenn auf kritische betrachtungen mit kommentaren zur person des Kritikers reagiert wird und auf die inhaltliche Aussage weitestgehend nicht eingegangen wird.

Damit meine ich Joggie, nicht Füchtella.


----------



## Klimpergeld (5. August 2010)

Gut wenn wir schonmal dabei sind: 


Ich würde hdro dringend einen Dungeonbrowser empfehlen. Die aktuellen highlevel inis müssen ja nicht drin sein und können mit fortschreitendem content mit reingenommen werden, damit die spieler nicht die sozialen bedingungen eines mmo´s verlieren. 

Aber viele twinks oder neulinge gehen gar nicht mehr in schöne inis wie das hügelgrab, weil sich die paar spieler die rein wollen, nicht finden...




Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht.


----------



## joggie1980 (5. August 2010)

Vetaro du hast immer was zu nörgeln es gibt im Forum kein Thema wo du nicht an irgend jemanden oder an dem was er schreibt rum nörgelst.
Das wird lästig!


----------



## Vetaro (5. August 2010)

Okay.


----------



## Kalyptus (6. August 2010)

joggie1980 schrieb:


> Vetaro du hast immer was zu nörgeln es gibt im Forum kein Thema wo du nicht an irgend jemanden oder an dem was er schreibt rum nörgelst.
> Das wird lästig!



Ja, daraus zieht er sein Lebensglück. Wenn er dann auf Beiträge: 4052 schaut.


----------



## Vetaro (6. August 2010)

Ja.


----------



## regstar (6. August 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> [...]Ich würde hdro dringend einen Dungeonbrowser empfehlen. Die aktuellen highlevel inis müssen ja nicht drin sein und können mit fortschreitendem content mit reingenommen werden, damit die spieler nicht die sozialen bedingungen eines mmo´s verlieren.[...]



Eine Art Dungeon Browser kommt für HdRO, jedoch ist dort keine automatische Gruppenzusammenstellung drin. Könnte durchaus sein, dass so etwas noch nachgeliefert wird. Das Dungeonsystem ist wie das Scharmützelsystem aufgebaut, und kann per Scharmützelbrowser aufgerufen werden. Die Instanzen skalieren, und somit können diese auch als 65iger besucht werden, was die Freude an Instanzen doch steigern sollte.

Meiner Meinung jedoch mag ich nicht so ein "Spielerzusammensetzending" ala WoW, da dieses System die Randoms gefördert und die Gilden kaputt gemacht haben. In unserer Gilde gehen wir regelmäßig in Instanzen, von Low bis Hight. 

Gruß


----------



## alburak (6. August 2010)

stimme dem treaderstelle in in reisen (taxipferd) vollkommen zu.

ich bin ehrlich total unwissend was hdr betrifft, habe die filme auch nur einmal nebenbei (nicht wirklich aufmerksam) geschaut und werde laufend mit namen von orten verwirrt. manchmal dauert es minuten bis ich weiss wie der ein oder andere ort heisst.
komme auch von WOW und muss getsehen das reisesystem (ort auf der reisekarte anklicken) dort ist viel einfacher. vor allem das man wirklich jeden ort, den man einmal besucht und den dortigen greifenmeister angesprochen hat in einem rutsch ansteuert.

verkauf aus den taschen wäre ein traum. ich muss ständig das verkaufsfenster durchsuchen. trotz meiner peniblem ordnung in den taschen ist es beim händler immer durcheinander.
kann man items in den taschen direkt locken? ich kann bisher dieses kleine schloss nur beim händler umstellen. benutzt man das überhaupt für sowas?

aggro range der mobs finde ich auch teilweise sehr überhöht, man pullt überall mehr "freunde" als einem lieb ist. dazu kommt es das diese dann auch viel energischer und länger einem hinterherlaufen.


----------



## Tomborn (6. August 2010)

joggie1980 schrieb:


> Vetaro du hast immer was zu nörgeln es gibt im Forum kein Thema wo du nicht an irgend jemanden oder an dem was er schreibt rum nörgelst.
> Das wird lästig!



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon mehrere Themen gesehen, in denen Vetaro nur konstruktiv mitwirkte. Beim Durchlesen der 4XXX Beiträge scheinst du das wohl übersehen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Thema:
Ich kenne es auch, in den Einsamen Landen oder in den Nordhöhen/Evendim verliere ich ständig die Lust weiter zu spielen. Mittlerweile kann man dann schon einige EP mit den Scharmützeln hinzu bekommen.

Ich greife mir sonst einfach einen Twink und lenke mich für eine Weile vom Questloch ab.

Vielleicht findet der TE ja beim Twinken eine Klasse, die ihm "leichter von der Hand geht". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (6. August 2010)

alburak schrieb:


> verkauf aus den taschen wäre ein traum. ich muss ständig das verkaufsfenster durchsuchen. trotz meiner peniblem ordnung in den taschen ist es beim händler immer durcheinander.
> kann man items in den taschen *direkt locken*? ich kann bisher dieses kleine schloss nur beim händler umstellen. benutzt man das überhaupt für sowas?



Das geht ganz einfach, mit alt+linksklick kannst du einen einzelnen Gegenstand in deinem Inventar als Ziel auswählen und mit strg+t kannst du ihn locken oder unlocken.
So mach ich das immer, wenn ich irgendetwas finde, was ich behalten möchte wirds direkt nach dem Fund gelockt, sodass ich später beim Händler einfach auf alles verkaufen klicken kann. Da ist verkaufen gar kein Problem, aus dem Inventar verkaufen bräuchte ich persönlich jetzt nicht als neues feature, wär aber für Leute, die es anders gewohnt sind ne schöne Sache.


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. August 2010)

Für mich klingt das eher nach MIMIMI ich will kein MMORPG ich will n WoW Hack´nSlay II....
Kein einziger Kritikpunkt ist mir die letzten 3 Jahre mal in dne Sinn gekommen...
Im Gegenteil ich freu mich sogar weil mich das Spiel als Erwachsenen, dem eigenständig Denkenden mächtigen, Menschen behandelt.
Und nicht wie WoW als "Hirnlosen, zum Denken zu blöden, Zombie"

Love it or hate it, zwingt dich jo keiner das zu spielen, du kannst ja mal ins offizielle WoW-Forum schreiben welche Vorteile es hätte manche Sachen von Lotro 
einzubringen, da wird nämlich genauso n Schuh draus


----------



## Vetaro (6. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das eher nach MIMIMI ich will kein MMORPG ich will n WoW Hack´nSlay II....
> Kein einziger Kritikpunkt ist mir die letzten 3 Jahre mal in dne Sinn gekommen...
> Im Gegenteil ich freu mich sogar weil mich das Spiel als Erwachsenen, dem eigenständig Denkenden mächtigen, Menschen behandelt.
> Und nicht wie WoW als "Hirnlosen, zum Denken zu blöden, Zombie"



Für mich klingt das nach dem vorhin genannten "Kritikpunkte nicht ansprechen sondern den Kritiker persönlich anreden", in diesem Fall mit Beleidigungen (ihn für nicht-eigenständig denkend und mäkelig halten, z.B.). *Edit*: Und wenn DU das Gefühl hast, dass das so ist, dann ist es _trotzdem und umso mehr_ eine Persönliche Beleidigung.

Es wäre sehr schön, wenn du über diesen Verteidigungsreflex hinweg kommen könntest.
Es ist nichts schlimmes dabei, dass dir diese Punkte nicht aufgefallen sind, du hast wahrscheinlich einfach WoW nicht gespielt. 

Den Leuten um 1900 ist zum Beispiel auch nie in den Kopf gekommen, dass Filme Ton haben könnte. Und dann ist ihnen nicht in den Kopf gekommen, dass sie Farbe haben könnten. Das liegt nicht daran, dass das total bescheuerte, sinnlose Neuerungen sind, sondern dass die meisten Menschen eben nicht so denken.

Wenn du einen _sinnvollen_ Einwand gegen unsere Aussagen hast, ist das in Ordnung, aber persönliche Kommentare bringen uns nirgendwohin. Joggie.


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. August 2010)

Ventario, lies dochmal durch was da steht, ich sagte das ICH das Gefühl hab das mich das Spiel so behandelt.
Du drehst hier aber grad die Wörter so um das du was negatives daraus machen kannst.


----------



## alburak (6. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das eher nach MIMIMI ich will kein MMORPG ich will n WoW Hack´nSlay II....
> Kein einziger Kritikpunkt ist mir die letzten 3 Jahre mal in dne Sinn gekommen...
> Im Gegenteil ich freu mich sogar weil mich das Spiel als Erwachsenen, dem eigenständig Denkenden mächtigen, Menschen behandelt.
> Und nicht wie WoW als "Hirnlosen, zum Denken zu blöden, Zombie"
> ...



das spiel mag dich erwachsen behandeln, dafür HABE ICH DAS GEFÜHL das du dich im forum wie ein kind aufführen willst.
das hat überhaupt nichts mit MIMIMIMI zutun, wenn man in einem forum über ein bestimmtes thema diskutieren will. 

erstens müssen nicht alle zu allem ja und amen sagen. wenn du damit zufrieden bist, ok für dich.
zweitens, was ist der zweck eines forums?

hdro mag erwachsener sein, trotzdem geht es hier nur um eine verbessererung. keiner nimmt dir das denken ab, wenn du direkt aus der tasche verkaufen willst. ich hab genug andere games gesehen wo man dies tun konnte, frage ist doch warum hier nicht bzw warum ist autostapeln aud der bank nicht möglich?
muss man von jedem anfänger sofort erwarten das er alle namen der örtlichkeiten kennt? warum nicht auf einer kleinen map den ort anklicken? 


hast du eigentlich mal wow gespielt?
klar ist da nicht alles optimal, aber einfach nieder machen ist auch net ok.
aber ich würde gerne wissen, was du in hdro so klasse findest das es in wow auch so sein müsste. nur aus interesse.


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. August 2010)

Ich glaub mein Lieber das ich etwas länger als du WoW gespielt habe (bis vor kurzem immer noch gespielt habe)
Und wenn du dir mal den Vergleich WoW-Community und Lotro-Community reingezogen hast liegen da nicht nur Welten, sondern 
ganze Universen dazwischen.
WoW mag ein schönes Spiel sein, wenn man auf Hackn´Slay steht, aber die Community und das Spielprinzip: Egal wie dumm du bist der beste
ist einfach etwas das nicht ins Schema eines MMORPGs passt.
Ich habe nix gegen Vorschläge aber mal ganz ehrlich fast die ganze Kritik des TEs bezieht sich im Prinzip darauf das er keine Zeit investieren will und 
n bisschen mehr Faulheit wünscht.
Ich hingegen finde es nicht schlimm das man sich auch wo durchklicken muss, oder mal das Hirn einschalten muss um sich was zu merken.
Ich frage mich ob du nicht gerade etwas sauer bist weil du dein geheiligtes Spiel angegriffen fühlst.
Gegenfrage: Hast du eigentlich schon jemals Lotro gespielt?
MUSS den jedes MMORPG genau ident mit WoW sein?
Muss es überall die selbe Tastaturbelegung geben? 
Mir gefällt Lotro so wie es ist, mir gefällt es das die Entwickler sinnvolle Verbesserungen bringen ohne das ganze allzusehr zu Casualisieren.
Das trägt auch stark zur Prägung der Community bei, da es hauptsächlich von ruhigeren, gelasseneren und Bodenständigeren Leuten gespielt wird.
Und deswegen werde ich mich auch nicht weiter auf dein WoW-Fanboygequatsche herablassen.
Den TE zwingt ja auch keiner das er Lotro spielen muss, soll sich doch nach Dala stellen, im Idealfall muss er die Stadt auch den ganzen Tag nicht verlassen und muss sich höchstens mal zum Händler bewegen. 

Und was ich an Lotro so klasse finde das es in WoW auch so sein müsste? Weißt du, mit dieser Frage hast du dich grad selbst ins aus geschossen, ich glaube du bist hier eindeutig im falschen Forum... 

Ausserdem sollten solche Vorschläge ins offizielle Forum, hier auf Buffed wird das keiner von Turbine lesen, nachdem durch die anfänglichen Flamer von WoW ein groß der Lotro-Community hier vertrieben wurde.


----------



## rhcurly (6. August 2010)

Oh mein Gott ! Ist doch immer das Gleiche. Immer schön alles persönlich nehmen. Leute, ihr macht euch da nur lächerlich mit! 

*Ich habe aber mehr WOW gespielt als du* mimimimimimimiiiiiiiiii....

Boa, brech. 

Versucht doch einfach mal konstruktiv beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht immer den gleichen Bullshit zu schreiben. 

Tut doch mal so, als wärt ihr eine erwachsene HDRO Community....

Man müsste eigentlich mal einen Blog bezüglich Forendynamik schreiben. Ist in vielen Foren ähnlich.

Warum soll er sich nicht hier auslassen, ist sein gutes Recht.

Es braucht ja nicht geantwortet werden. 

*möööp*

@Pyrodimi: ICH frage mich ob DU nicht gerade etwas sauer bist weil DU DEIN geheiligtes Spiel angegriffen fühlst...???


----------



## Vetaro (6. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> du kannst ja mal ins offizielle WoW-Forum schreiben welche Vorteile es hätte manche Sachen von Lotro einzubringen





alburak schrieb:


> aber ich würde gerne wissen, was du in hdro so klasse findest das es in wow auch so sein müsste. nur aus interesse.





Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Und was ich an Lotro so klasse finde das es in WoW auch so sein müsste? Weißt du, mit dieser Frage hast du dich grad selbst ins aus geschossen, ich glaube du bist hier eindeutig im falschen Forum...


----------



## alburak (6. August 2010)

hmm, da ist ne menge zündstoff was?
also, mir ist es eigentlich egal ob du länger als ich wow gespielt hast. hab angefangen mit 1.5 zu classic zeiten und aufgehört im januar. wenn dies so sein sollte bist du immer noch kein ebesserer mensch, vll auch weil du zu lange gespielt hast. du wirst der wow community einiges an dummheit vor (was vll stimmt) aber sorry benimmst die dich nicht grad genauso "dumm" und "intolerant"?
ich habe gesehen wohin wow gegangen ist, mit questgeber auf der map einblenden lassen und addons wie mobmap. wir alle dachten damals "OMG wie einfach das ganze wird" aber an meinem ersten hdro-tag habe ich gesehen hier ist das auch drin.

du willst wow spielern dummheit vorwerfen und lässt dir in hdro die ziele auf der minimap standartmässig anzeigen.
wo muss ich mein kopf einschalten.

wow ist definitiv keine heilige kuh, mit wow ist halt mmorgp massenfähig geworden. also nehm ich es dir nicht übel wenn du kritik äusserst.
nur deine aussage, im wow forum ein gelungenes feature aus hdro zu posten. ich will ja nur wissen was.
ich gebe zu, ich spiele nicht lange hdro und bin auch grad mal bei der hälfte der lvl angelangt und kenne sicher nicht alles, aber die meinung des TE kann ich verstehen. das sind dinge die man am ersten abend schon sieht. reisesystem, händler ect.

hdro ist ein geniales game, warum ich auch mein abo sofort umgestellt habe um weiterzuspielen. 



> Und was ich an Lotro so klasse finde das es in WoW auch so sein müsste? Weißt du, mit dieser Frage hast du dich grad selbst ins aus geschossen, ich glaube du bist hier eindeutig im falschen Forum...


 danke für den hinweis.
trotzdem wüsste ich wie gesagt was hier so gut läuft das es in wow umgesetzt sein sollte.
ich will ja auch nur wissen was noch auf mich zu kommt und was ich ich mich freuen soll. 

PS:..ok mir fallen die soloinstanzen ein, die finde wirklich klasse.


also ich wollte dich weder anmachen noch hdro schlecht machen oder sogar wow loben.

@vetaro
ich bin vll durch wow so abgestumpft, aber ich verstehe nicht was du sagen willst^^
wenn ich was dummes gesagt haben sollte, bitte, sprich dich aus.


----------



## Kovacs (6. August 2010)

viele sind halt einfach froh, dass es auf dem Markt einen Vertreter gibt, der eben fast nur PVE Inhalte bietet und sich nicht dem schneller, höher, weiter, e-sport, hack´n´slay speedruns verschrieben hat. Daher werden Vorschläge die das Spiel davon wegbringen eben manchmal kritisiert. 
Für viele ist es genau diese Langsamkeit des Spiels, die den Reiz ausmacht. Auch wenn Gruppensuchen länger dauern ist gerade auf einem RP Server DAS der Spielspass und nicht Instanzen möglichst ohne Verzögerungen abfarmen zu können. Wo eine Reise u.U. noch eine echte Reise ist, die Zeit und Vorbereitung erfordert statt der Raum mit den x Portalen, die überall hin führen.
Jeder hat eben völlig andere Vorstellungen von Spielspass. Daher ist es doch gut, dass die, die Endgame, schnelles Leveln, kaum Interesse für Story und Land und Leute, Recount und GS Vergleiche und PvP WoW und einige andere Spiele haben und die, die lieber noch leveln auf "Händen und Knien" ein HdRO haben.


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu!



Kovacs schrieb:


> viele sind halt einfach froh, dass es auf dem Markt einen Vertreter gibt, der eben fast nur PVE Inhalte bietet und sich nicht dem schneller, höher, weiter, e-sport, hack´n´slay speedruns verschrieben hat. Daher werden Vorschläge die das Spiel davon wegbringen eben manchmal kritisiert.
> Für viele ist es genau diese Langsamkeit des Spiels, die den Reiz ausmacht. Auch wenn Gruppensuchen länger dauern ist gerade auf einem RP Server DAS der Spielspass und nicht Instanzen möglichst ohne Verzögerungen abfarmen zu können. Wo eine Reise u.U. noch eine echte Reise ist, die Zeit und Vorbereitung erfordert statt der Raum mit den x Portalen, die überall hin führen.
> Jeder hat eben völlig andere Vorstellungen von Spielspass. Daher ist es doch gut, dass die, die Endgame, schnelles Leveln, kaum Interesse für Story und Land und Leute, Recount und GS Vergleiche und PvP WoW und einige andere Spiele haben und die, die lieber noch leveln auf "Händen und Knien" ein HdRO haben.



Das ist alles gut und richtig.
Aber was hat das damit zu tun, sich in HdRO einige Komfortfunktionen zu wünschen, die es auch in WoW gibt?
Der TE meint ja z.B. solche Sachen, wie Verkauf aus dem Inventar direkt heraus, ohne durch ein unübersichtliches Händlermenü scrollen zu müssen.
Oder andere Sachen wie ... mal sehen was mir einfällt ...
- mehrere Gegenstände an einen Brief anhängen
- das dranhängen an einen Brief durch einfachen Rechtsklick anstatt durch umständliches rüberziehen regeln
- nicht jedesmal durch Anfragen (wie Handel-, Bereitschaft-, Rufhorn) aus dem Chatfenster gerissen werden
Wären alles einfacher Komfortfunktionen, die das Spielen angenehmer machen wprden, und genau gar nichts mit höher, schneller, weiter oder E-Sport zu tun hätten.
Und um dem Vorwurf "Füchtella will Spiele wowisieren" entgegenzutreten:
Für WoW könnte ich mir Soloinstanzen, Story-Quests wie Bücher, oder frei verschiebbare Interfaceelemente wie in HdRO wünschen (Und ja, ich weiß, dass das in WoW über Addons bereits geht).

Ein Wort zu Gemütlichkeit und Portalen wie in WoW.
Normale Reisen dauern in beide Spielen recht lange, weil nämlich per Pferd zu Land oder per Flugtier in der Luft. Beides kann bis zu mehrere Minuten dauern und ist recht lang. Man kann das als Gemütlichkeit loben oder als Zeitverschwendung geißeln, je nach Fasson. Unterscheiden tun sich WoW udn HdRO grad in dem Punkt aber nicht.
Die WoW-Portale aus Shattrath und Dalaran (Hauptstätte der Addongebiete) in die Hauptstädte der alten Welt sind in meinen Augen gar nichts anderes als die Schnellritte in HdRO. Oder als die Schnellreisefähigkeiten, die man sich über Ruf erspielen kann. Auch hier unterscheiden sich WoW und HdRO eigentlich nicht.
Was der TE aber - wie ich finde zu Recht - bemängelt ist, dass die Auswahl des Reiseziels in HdRO sehr viel futzeliger ist als in WoW. Für alle, die's nicht kennen, beschreibe ich es kurz:
HdRO:
Wenn ich z.B. in Moria irgendwo stehe, und per Ritt irgendwo hin will, klatscht der Pferdemeister mir eine kryptische Liste mit seltsamen Namen an den Kopf. Verdammt, hieß das Lager da unten nun Tiefer Abgrund oder oder überschattete Zuflucht?
Hieß das mittlere Lager in Eregion nun Echad Dunann oder Echad Eregion?
Kurz ... man muss sich die Namen gemerkt haben, oder grad nachschauen, um sich zu orientieren.
Intuitives Wissen wie ... ich will ins Lager im Wasserwerk oder ich will nach Südwest-Eregion nutzen mir nix.
WoW:
Man bekommt keine Liste, sondern eine kleine Weltkarte, und man klickt dort einfach den Zielort an. Den Namen muss man sich nicht merken, die grobe Richtung reicht. Und man muss bei längeren Reisen nicht bei jedem Wegpuntk absteigen, sondern kann eine lange Reise buchen.
Und das ist nicht höher, schneller oder weiter, oder weniger gemütlich, es ist hingegen einfach komfortabler.

Ansonsten bin ich auch froh und glücklich, dass es Unterschiede zwischen den Spielen gibt. Ich selbst genieße derzeit in WoW das ausgiebige raiden im Endgame, während ich in HdRO eher im questen, twinken, Welt erkunden und rollenspielen tätig bin. Die Unterschiede sind gut und zum Vorteil der Spieler, weil sie so die Wahl haben. Aber trotzdem hätte ich bestimmte Komortfunktionen eben in beiden gerne.
Genau so, wie ich z.B. sowas wie Airbags gern in jedem Auto hätte, das ich fahre, und nicht nur in einer bestimmten Marke.

mfg


----------



## alburak (6. August 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Daher werden Vorschläge die das Spiel davon wegbringen eben manchmal kritisiert.




kritisieren der meinung ist ja ok, aber er schwingt ja die keule in allen seiner beiträge gegen wow.
diese kritiker gab/gibt es auch in wow. lore hier...lore da. das ist auch ok, aber hier will keiner die geschichte ändern noch irgendeiner form ins spiel eingreifen.
aus 5 taschen eine grosse zu machen wird ja anscheinend kommen, fragt man sich als wowler mit arcInventary, oneBag oder bagon ob ihr nie den wunsch hattet schon immer eine grosse zu haben.
ok es ist vll unrealistisch das ein char so einen fetten sack bei sich trägt (ausser weihnachtsmann zu xmas) aber ich sehe auch keine 5 kleine täschchen die mein char durch die gegend trägt. 
es geht ja nur um eine erleichterung, das ganze sortieren hat irgendwie kaum einen sinn, wenn es beim händler total durcheinander ist.
bzw packt man beim An- und Verkauf auch nur die sachen aus, die man verkaufen will und zeigt nicht was für geile sachen man noch so hat^^

das mit der "eine reise soll eine reise sein" verstehe ich sogar. ich hab selber auch nur das problem das ich die namen der orte vergesse, sowas legt sich mit der zeit. für anfänger und hdrnoobs wie mich ist es aber doch täglich eine herausforderung. ich spiele das spiel, weil es klasse ist nicht wegen dem thema. ich lese (bestimmt wie viele der wowler, die zZ testen) die questtexte auch durch um wenigstens ansatzweise zu verstehen, was um mich herum passiert.
aber machen das auch die 3ten twinks von einem highlevler? man kennt die story und nimmt nur noch an.

ich versuche zB ingame nicht über wow zu sprechen, hin und wieder in der sippe reden wir drüber, aber die 5 oder 6 anderen sippis, die auch etwa zur gleichen zeit wie ich mit hdro angefangen haben wissen warum sie wow verlassen haben. aber müssen wir uns das ständig von irgendjemand sagen lassen wir wären hirnlose zombies?
zombies hin oder her, wow ist erfolgreich weil es einen leichten start hat und bestimmt dem kunden sehr weit entgegen kommt. aber so macht ein unternehmen geld. es frustet die spieler "selten" und deswegen bleiben viele bei der stange und zahlen, das kommt wieder bli$$ zugute.
zufriedene kunden sind zahlende kunden und wer weiss in welche richtung turbine noch geht wenn f2p raus ist. ich will nicht sagen, das in 3 monate alles anders ist, aber wer weiss wie weit turbine den neukunden entgegenkommt.


----------



## Neduras79 (6. August 2010)

So jetzt mal wieder ich :-)

Ich glaub die meisten haben es verstanden das ich hier keinen MIMIMI Thread erstellen wollte, wie HDRO ist mir zu blöd und WOW ist das goldene Kalb.

Es geht mir nur darum das ich es nicht verstehe warum sich die Spielmechanik von Hdro nicht etwas weiter entwickelt!
Fährt doch heute auch keiner mehr ein Auto mit Zwischengas und schimpft über andere, weil sie ein synchronisiertes Getriebe haben, das sie zu dumm zum Autofahren sind, oder?

Nur weil Hdro ein Inventarsystem hat wo ich Scrollen muss, macht es das Spiel in meinen Augen nicht erwachsener!

Hdro ist definitiv ein super Spiel und hat ein ruhigeres, erwachseneres Setting, aber das ändert nix dran das es einen doch aufregt beim Händler 100 Items durchschauen zu müssen.
Ich kann doch als Entwickler (auch wenn sie das nicht lesen) mal über den Tellerrand schauen und mir gute Features zusammen"klauen".

Das neue Dungeontool ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber bis jetzt wohl nicht mehr als ein Verbesserter Versammlungstein aus WOW. Glaub nicht das es so großen Zulauf in den Inis geben 
wird, weil eher das "Gruppe finden" das Problem ist.
Ältere Leute spielen halt eher Abends und ich hab dann keine Lust 2 Std. ne Gruppe zu suchen, auch wenn die Ini dann ein skalierbares LV hat. 

WOW ist sicher nicht das beste Beispiel im MMo Bereich! Mir ging das ganze Höher, Schneller, Weiter auch auf die Nerven.... Alle posen nur rum mit ihrem GS und können doch nicht spielen (naja manche :-)
Aber trotzdem gibt es in WOW auch viele gute Sachen, die schon vor Jahren eingeführt worden sind und da hat in meinen Augen Hdro den Anschluss bissl verloren und dazu viele Spieler die gerne in Mittelerde
eintauchen wollten.
Kenn selber genug. Leider!

Grüße und freu mich über die angeregte Diskussion :-)


----------



## Ascalonier (6. August 2010)

Pyrodimi geh lieber auf die englischen- server,foren.
Dort sind die Leute zu 95% freundlicher und Multikulti^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu nochmal!



Ascalonier schrieb:


> Pyrodimi geh lieber auf die englischen- server,foren.
> Dort sind die Leute zu 95% freundlicher und Multikulti^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn das so ist, sollte er da grad nicht hingehen.
Die - vom Tonfall her - unfreundlichen Posts hier waren ja grad die von Pyrodimi.
Einfach weil es nicht nett ist, Leute pauschal als dumm zu bezeichnen, ihnen zu unterstellen, ihr Hirn nicht zu benutzen, und sie als Fanboys zu betiteln, oder sie in die Nähe religiöser Fanatiker (geheiligtes Spiel) zu rücken. Das alles klingt nämlich ziemlich unfreundlich.



Neduras79 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal wieder ich :-)


Gute Idee.
Ich stimm dir weitestgehend auch zu, aber ...



> Das neue Dungeontool ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber bis jetzt wohl nicht mehr als ein Verbesserter Versammlungstein aus WOW. Glaub nicht das es so großen Zulauf in den Inis geben
> wird, weil eher das "Gruppe finden" das Problem ist.
> Ältere Leute spielen halt eher Abends und ich hab dann keine Lust 2 Std. ne Gruppe zu suchen, auch wenn die Ini dann ein skalierbares LV hat.


Auch da sind WoW und HdRO sich an sich wieder sehr ähnlich, weil Versammlungsstein (WoW) und Rufhorn (HdRO) eben ziemlich genau dasselbe machen. Den Versammlungsstein gab's, so am Rande, auch in WoW nicht von Anfang an. Ursprünglich musste man dort selbst anreisen oder sich von einem Hexer porten lassen. Jaja, die gute alte Zeit.

Ich persönlich denke, die alten, nun skalierbaren, Instanzen werden schon Zulauf bekommen. Allerdings nicht derart, dass dann das Hügelgrab auf Stufe 20 öfter besucht wird, sondern, dass 65er da reingehen. Die Idee mit skalierbaren Instanzen an sich find ich übrigens richtig prima, sowas habe ich mir schon sehr lange gewünscht (auch in WoW). Einfach weil es die Auswahl und Abwechslung an Zielen deutlich erhöht.
Ein automatisches Gruppesuchen wäre was anderes, klar.
Ich persönlich würde mir das übrigens grad nicht wünschen, eben weil ich es aus WoW kenne.


mfg


----------



## Ilumnia (6. August 2010)

Manchmal muss man sich leider fragen, was ist mit "UNS" passiert, seht euch mal vor 2-3 Jahren, schaut euch die alten Foreneinträge an oder denkt mal an die "Gute alte Zeit".
Früher war jede Comunity für sich bzw. hat sich vertragen, heutzutage muss man leider sehen das für den Grossteil der Spielgemeinschaft das Spiel schon zu einer Art Religion entwickelt hat.

Es gibt kaum noch einen thread in dem sich an einen angemessenen "Schreibstyle" gehalten wird, statdessen sieht man ständig nur noch " MIMIMIMI/!!??!!??!!?!?!?!?! ".
Das Thema wird meist nur in den ersten 4-5 Posts behandelt und dann schwelgt man in andere Universen ab, dafür gibt es off-Topic foren oder sogar ein eigenes, ich meine wie kommt von Lotro auf WoW um sich 
dann noch gegeneinander aufzuhetzen?
Ich wäre dafür das sich mal alle an den eigenen Haaren fassen und überdenken was für Zeilen sie von sich geben, damit wir zumindest in unserem geliebten Lotro Spiel sowie Forum angemessen verhalten.



Und nun zum Thema, das die entwickler es umständlicher machen oder es nicht anderen Spielen angleichen, liegt evtl an mehreren Punkten zum einen will man sich nachtürlich ein markenzeichen/andenken verschaffen. natürlich zählt Umständlichkeit nicht zu sachen die das beinflussen, vielmehr gehören sie zu etwas grösserem etwas dass das gesamtpaket ausmacht.

Einige Kritikpunkte gibt es in jedem Spiel, jedoch kann man sie nur kritisieren wenn man überlegt und den grund erforscht. So ist es z.B. bei den Reisepunkten gedacht das man die Welt sieht und es nicht überall eine automatische oder sogar schnellreise gibt, vielmehr möchte man dem Spieler die Welt zeigen und ihm vieleicht näher bringen wie es mal war im Mittelalter, alles gehört zu einem Gesamtpaket.


lg christoph


----------



## kogrash (6. August 2010)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Es geht mir nur darum das ich es nicht verstehe warum sich die Spielmechanik von Hdro nicht etwas weiter entwickelt!
> Fährt doch heute auch keiner mehr ein Auto mit Zwischengas und schimpft über andere, weil sie ein synchronisiertes Getriebe haben, das sie zu dumm zum Autofahren sind, oder?
> [...]
> ...



naja, gibt schon gute Antworten auf solche Überlegungen, nur will die meist keiner hören...


----------



## Neduras79 (6. August 2010)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Auch da sind WoW und HdRO sich an sich wieder sehr ähnlich, weil Versammlungsstein (WoW) und Rufhorn (HdRO) eben ziemlich genau dasselbe machen. Den Versammlungsstein gab's, so am Rande, auch in WoW nicht von Anfang an. Ursprünglich musste man dort selbst anreisen oder sich von einem Hexer porten lassen. Jaja, die gute alte Zeit.
> 
> Ich persönlich denke, die alten, nun skalierbaren, Instanzen werden schon Zulauf bekommen. Allerdings nicht derart, dass dann das Hügelgrab auf Stufe 20 öfter besucht wird, sondern, dass 65er da reingehen. Die Idee mit skalierbaren Instanzen an sich find ich übrigens richtig prima, sowas habe ich mir schon sehr lange gewünscht (auch in WoW). Einfach weil es die Auswahl und Abwechslung an Zielen deutlich erhöht.
> Ein automatisches Gruppesuchen wäre was anderes, klar.
> ...



Da geb ich dir Recht.. sicher ist es immer besser mehr Möglichkeiten zu haben.

Trotzdem fand ich die Einführung bei WOW super... Klar hat es bissl das Gefühl der großen Welt genommen weil man nicht mehr selber zur Ini gereist ist, aber für Leute die nur Wenig Zeit zum Spielen frei machen können 
war es eine super Sache! Die Low Inis sind wieder gut besucht in WOW.
Auch ich kenne noch die gute Alte Zeit mit 40 Leuten zum Blackrock zu reiten und ne Std. als Pala alle durch zu buffen (buffbot:-)

Ich würde mir ne Membersuche auch für Hdro wünschen. Klar kann man sicher sein mal nen nicht so erfolgreichen Run zu haben, aber ich war positiv überrascht wie gut es meist lief.

Naja wenn wieder alle Inis nur von LV 65ern gespielt werden ist der Neueinsteigereffekt dahin. Die sollten doch eher die Inis miterleben können.
Denk trotzdem das bei der Umstellung wieder mehr Leute in die niedrigen Inis gehen.

Aber noch eine kleines Beispiel von falschen Spielfluss: (werden sicher wieder paar schimpfen)

Letztens mit meinem Jäger in den Nordhöhen gequestet und ich musste glaub die 3te Runde Bären töten.
Kämpfe mich durch die Zwergenfeste um ans südliche Ende zu gelangen damit ich meine "Solo" Quest machen kann.
Am ende der Feste steht plötzlich ein Eliteriese mit paar Adds am Durchgang! Ich hätte es wohl nicht überlebt wenn ich durchgelaufen wäre! Also alles zurück und um den Berg herumgelaufen... wo ich plötlich meine Bären zwischen zig Eliteriesen finde.... Hab die Q zwar geschafft aber mich dann töten lassen um zum questgeber zu kommen!

Jetzt meine Frage... warum sowas? Welcher betrunkene Entwickler kam Nachts auf die spassige Idee eine Singlequest in ein Elitegebiet zu stellen?
Für mich war es einfach nur nervig und man kommt sich schon bissl veräppelt vor, besonders weil die Aggrorange der Mobs so groß ist das man sich keinen Meter bewegen kann ohne angegriffen zu werden!

Sollte nur ein kleines Beispiel sein.
und bitte jetzt kein mimimi...Lern spielen :-)

Grüße


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu!

Hmm ... zum ersten teil deines Posts merke ich mal nur an, dass du mit einem einfachen Blick in mehrere aktuelle Buffed-WoW-Forenbeiträge und mehrere Buffed-HdRO-Forenbeiträge einen bedeutenden Unterschied im Tonfall bemerken kannst. Auch wenn, zugegeben, der eine oder andere hier mal überd ie Stränge schlägt.

Aber zur Sache.


Ilumnia schrieb:


> Und nun zum Thema, das die entwickler es umständlicher machen oder es nicht anderen Spielen angleichen, liegt evtl an mehreren Punkten zum einen will man sich nachtürlich ein markenzeichen/andenken verschaffen. natürlich zählt Umständlichkeit nicht zu sachen die das beinflussen, vielmehr gehören sie zu etwas grösserem etwas dass das gesamtpaket ausmacht.


Umständliche und futzelige Menüführung anstatt intuitivem Point-an-Click ist ein Markenzeichen?



> Einige Kritikpunkte gibt es in jedem Spiel, jedoch kann man sie nur kritisieren wenn man überlegt und den grund erforscht. So ist es z.B. bei den Reisepunkten gedacht das man die Welt sieht und es nicht überall eine automatische oder sogar schnellreise gibt, vielmehr möchte man dem Spieler die Welt zeigen und ihm vieleicht näher bringen wie es mal war im Mittelalter, alles gehört zu einem Gesamtpaket.


Ähm ... Verzeihung.
Ich will nicht bös klingen, aber ich glaub du hast meinen Beitrag gar nicht wirklich gelesen, sondern idealisierst dir Mittelerde einfach als "real und mittelalternah", wohingegen du WoW als husch-husch-durch definierst.
Ich finde, du solltest schon genau schauen, wie die Reisemöglichkeiten in beiden Spielen angelegt sind. Ich hab das eben schonmal grob gemacht, ich mach's nun, extra für dich, nochmal.

Ich beschreib hier jeweils die Reisemöglichkeit in HdRO und dann ihr "Pendent" in WoW:

Selbst laufen/reiten.
Das funktioniert in WoW wie in HdRO etwa gleich. In WoW kann man inzwischen in den Addon-Gegenden fliegen, in HdRO nicht.

Normaler Ritt - HdRO:
Man reitet dabei automatisch von Ort A nach Ort B. Man kann nicht von A nach C über B reiten, sondern man muss die Etappen einzeln anwählen. Die Anwahl erfolgt über eine Liste mit Ortsnamen, nicht über eine Karte.
Flugreise - WoW:
Man fliegt automatisch von A nach B. Man kann auch von A nach E reisen, und dabei automatisch an B, C und D umsteigen. Die Zielauswahl funktioniert über eine komfortable Mini-Weltkarte, auf der man einfach den gewünschten Zielort anwählt.

Schneller Ritt - HdRO:
Wie langsamer Ritt, aber mit weniger Zielen, Auswahl geht gleich. Man reitet los und ist sofort da.
Dabei sieht man gar nichts von der Landschaft.
Ein direktes Pendent in WoW gibt es gar nicht.
Am nächsten dran sind noch die Stadtportale aus den Haupstädten Shattrath und Dalaran, die in die alte Welt zurückführen.
Auch da ist es so, dass man sofort da ist.
Eventuell auch die Zeppelin- und Schiffsreisen.

Schnellreise per Jäger:
Der Jäger kann seine Gruppe per Schnellreise zu bestimmten Orten mitnehmen.
In WoW macht das ein Magier, ansonsten funktionierte s ziemlich gleich.

Rufhorn des Heermeisters:
Der Hauptmann trötet und jemand anders wird herbeigerufen. Pendent in WoW ist das Hexerportal.

Ich fass mal zusammen:
Grad in Sachen Reisemöglichkeiten sind sich WoW und HdRO *enorm ähnlich*.
In beiden Spielen gibt es sowohl langsame, "wir sehen was von der Welt"-Reisemöglichkeiten, in beiden Spielen gibt es schnelle "bin sofort da"-Reisemöglichkeiten. In beiden Spielen sind diese sehr passend in die jeweilige Fantasywelt integriert. Es ist gut, dass in Mittelerde geritten wird, und nicht geflogen. Andersherum passt das fliegen sehr gut nach Azeroth. 
Wo Reisen in WoW hier schneller sein soll, als in HdRO, ist für mich beim besten Willen nicht ersichtlich.

mfg


----------



## Ilumnia (6. August 2010)

Ich habe mich auf nicht einen Artikel bezogen, welcher hier ist sondern nur dem TE etwas gesagt, zu dir habe ich doch keine Andeutungen gemacht oder?

natürlich zählt Umständlichkeit nicht zu sachen die das beinflussen, habe ich auch geschrieben, ich finde du hast den Satz nur nicht verstanden, denn ich sagte das es nicht zum markenzeichen zählt.



Jedoch finde ich deine Auflistung super, denn dort sieht man das es recht ähnlich ist, wobei du noch 2 Sachen meiner meinung vergessen hast zum einen die Reisemöglichkeit des Hüters und zum anderen die Eichelpfeife des Wächters


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu!



Ilumnia schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf nicht einen Artikel bezogen, welcher hier ist sondern nur dem TE etwas gesagt, zu dir habe ich doch keine Andeutungen gemacht oder?


Doch, hast du ... wenn ichd ich nochmal zitieren darf:


Ilumnia schrieb:


> Einige Kritikpunkte gibt es in jedem Spiel, jedoch kann man sie nur kritisieren wenn man überlegt und den grund erforscht. So ist es z.B. bei den Reisepunkten gedacht das man die Welt sieht und es nicht überall eine automatische oder sogar schnellreise gibt, vielmehr möchte man dem Spieler die Welt zeigen und ihm vieleicht näher bringen wie es mal war im Mittelalter, alles gehört zu einem Gesamtpaket.


Das klang für mich so, als wolltest du sagen, das umständliche Reisen in HdRO diente dem Zweck, dem Spieler mehr von der Welt zu zeigen. Und demgegenüber finde ich halt, dass, man in beiden Spielen bei vielen Reisemöglichkeiten eine Menge von der Welt sieht. UNd in ein paar anderen eben auch nicht (Portale, Schnellritte etc.).
Wenn ich dich da komplett missverstanden habe, tut's mir leid.




> Jedoch finde ich deine Auflistung super, denn dort sieht man das es recht ähnlich ist, wobei du noch 2 Sachen meiner meinung vergessen hast zum einen die Reisemöglichkeit des Hüters und zum anderen die Eichelpfeife des Wächters


Danke, und nein, vergessen hatte ich die nicht, es ging mir nur um die gängigsten und für alle verfügbaren Reisemöglichkeiten. Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass diese sich im Prinzip wirklich sehr ähnlich sind.
Wobei man noch schauen müsste, ob Flugreisen in WoW evtl. wirklich schnellers ind als Ritte in HdRO - das weiß ich aus dem Bauch raus nicht mehr. Beides kann zuweilen recht kurz oder auch recht lang sein, meine ich.

mfg


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu!



Neduras79 schrieb:


> Letztens mit meinem Jäger in den Nordhöhen gequestet und ich musste glaub die 3te Runde Bären töten.
> Kämpfe mich durch die Zwergenfeste um ans südliche Ende zu gelangen damit ich meine "Solo" Quest machen kann.
> Am ende der Feste steht plötzlich ein Eliteriese mit paar Adds am Durchgang! Ich hätte es wohl nicht überlebt wenn ich durchgelaufen wäre! Also alles zurück und um den Berg herumgelaufen... wo ich plötlich meine Bären zwischen zig Eliteriesen finde.... Hab die Q zwar geschafft aber mich dann töten lassen um zum questgeber zu kommen!


Ich vermute, du meinst das Nebelgebirge. Und ja, die Stelle kenne ich.



> Jetzt meine Frage... warum sowas? Welcher betrunkene Entwickler kam Nachts auf die spassige Idee eine Singlequest in ein Elitegebiet zu stellen?
> Für mich war es einfach nur nervig und man kommt sich schon bissl veräppelt vor, besonders weil die Aggrorange der Mobs so groß ist das man sich keinen Meter bewegen kann ohne angegriffen zu werden!


Hihi - ich versteh dich. Aber ich stell mal ne provokante Gegenfrage:
Welcher betrunkene Spieler kommt auf die Idee, allein in ein Gebiet zu rennen, wenn er sieht, dass da alle paar Meter irgendwelche Elitetrolle- und Riesen rumstehen?
An beiden Zugängen zu diesem Gebiet stehen entsprechend dicke Gegner, die schon recht deutlich machen, "jetzt wird's gefährlich". Man bekommt sogar eine Quest, in der man extra vor diesem saugefährlichen Gebiet warnen soll - diese Achtung, Riesen-Schildaufstellsache. Und schon das aufstellen des Schildes ist solo fast unmöglich, weil man fast garantiert angegriffen wird. Warnungen, dass diese Gegend nicht solobar ist, gibt's also an sich genug.
Warum die im Questlog als "solo" anstatt als "Gruppe" angezeigt wird, weiß ich auch nicht so recht. Vielelicht bezieht es sich darauf, dass die Bären selbst solobar sind. Und ... im Zweifel traue ich meinen Augen da eher als dem Log. 
Ich z.B. hat als ich zum ersten Mal dortw ar den Riesen gesehen und beschlossen, dass ich es allein wohl nicht schaffe. Sonderlich gestört oder frustriert hat mich das aber nicht. Ich bin aber eben auch nicht der Meinung, dass ich eine Quest unbedingt sofort lösen können muss, wenn ich sie bekomme. Im Gegenteil, manche liegen da recht lang rum, bis ich sie schaffe.



> Sollte nur ein kleines Beispiel sein.
> und bitte jetzt kein mimimi...Lern spielen :-)


Nee du, keine Bange ... wie man mit etwa Stufe 45 und vielleicht 2k Moral einen Elite-Troll mit 6000 Moral umschubsen soll, weiß ich auch nicht, mit learn to play hat es wenig zu tun.
Konkret sehe ich die ganze Gegend dort mit den Riesen einfach als Gruppenquestgebiet an - ein paar sogenannten Soloaufgaben da drin ändern daran halt nichts.

Wenn es dich aber irgendwie tröstet:
Das Nebelgebirge und Angmar sind die letzten Gegenden, in denen die Designer das "so" gemacht haben. Und ich vermute, dass es bei einer zukünftigen Überarbeitung auch noch geändert wird. In neueren Gegenden wie Eregion, Moria, Lorien und Düsterwald hast du sowas nicht mehr. Dort gibt's zwar auch gelegentlich mal viele Gegner, dicht stehende Gegnerm, und auch vereinzelte Elites, aber soweit ich mich erinnere keine Elitegegenden mehr, in denen man angebliche Soloaufgaben erledigen soll.

mfg


----------



## kogrash (6. August 2010)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> 
> Ich vermute, du meinst das Nebelgebirge. Und ja, die Stelle kenne ich.
> ...



Ich war gerade da...
Spontan fallen mir nur 3 Solosachen in der Ecke ein: Den "Letzten Barren", die 7 Bären nahe Riesenhall und Schwadenklaue für die 45er Klassenquest. Und alles kann man mit ein wenig Geduld alleine machen, gerade mit meinem 43er HM wieder ausprobiert. Wenn man in der Ecke weiß, wo man lang muß - kein wirkliches Problem. Ich finde die Gegend gerade cool, weil es zwar machbar ist aber man vorsichtig sein muß. In ner normalen Gegend verhaue ich Adds einfach, das geht mit Riesen halt nicht. Und genau das macht den Reiz da aus. 

Kann es sein das andauernd gemeckert wird das alles zu einfach/casual oder gar solofreundlich wird und kaum ist ein Eckchen ein wenig fordernder ist es schon wieder zu schwierig?
Das ist das Nebelgebirge und nicht Froschmoorstetten!


----------



## Neduras79 (6. August 2010)

Ja das ist auch eine gute Gegenfrage... Aber da ich die ersten 2 Steps der quest gemacht habe wollte ich auch noch den letzten :-)

Sollte aber eben nur ein Beispiel sein wo ich die Q führung nicht verstehe... dann schreib ich halt im Log das es ne Gruppenq ist und gut!
Hab aber schon früher gemerkt das in Hdro damals wohl sehr der Zwang zum Gruppenspiel herrschte. Sieht man auch gut in den Nördlichen Trollhöhen.

Aber glaub ja das es dann in den neueren Gebieten besser ist!
Bin jetzt grad noch in Angmar unterwegs und mal sehen wann ich wieder in nem Rudel wilder Elite mobs stehe^^

Naja und außerdem spielen wir ja ein MMo und das sollte man ja, zumindest manchmal, mit mehreren Spielen.... was ja auch viel Spaß bringt. 

@Kogrash
Ja da geb ich dir recht.. ist schon spannend! Aber manchmal will man auch einfach nur stupide leichte Mobs hauen! :-)


----------



## Vetaro (6. August 2010)

Ich wollte noch darauf hinweisen, dass ich vor 'n paar Wochen einen Beitrag über Voreingenommenheit geschrieben habe.

Was ich dort erzählt habe, ist ein 1:1 beweis für das, was hier geschah, vor allem bei Pyro, aber auch bei anderen.

Kritikpunkte werden weggewischt und ignoriert, statt dessen werden die kritiker beleidigt.
Kritikpunkte werden als "das tolle Flair" oder als "da muss man halt mal nachdenken" hochgeredet.

Ich weiß nicht ob das hilft Leute, aber sehr viele Reaktionen hier sind mentale Blockaden. Euer Gehirn manipuliert eure Aussagen. Ich persönlich halte diese Gefahr für eine schrecklicke vorstellung und möchte möglichst viel dagegen tun, dass mein Unterbewusstsein mich so steuert, ich weiß nicht was ihr davon haltet.

 Aber es ist (aus der Distanz betrachtet) schon sehr offensichtlich, wie aus normalerweise kritisch agierenden Leuten so unlogische sätze kommen. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige, den sowas interessiert :O


----------



## Gromthar (6. August 2010)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Nee du, keine Bange ... wie man mit etwa Stufe 45 und vielleicht 2k Moral einen Elite-Troll mit 6000 Moral umschubsen soll, weiß ich auch nicht, mit learn to play hat es wenig zu tun.
> Konkret sehe ich die ganze Gegend dort mit den Riesen einfach als Gruppenquestgebiet an - ein paar sogenannten Soloaufgaben da drin ändern daran halt nichts.


Man kann es recht gut allein machen wenn man Spielmechanik, Aufgabenstellungen und Gebiete bereits aus dem FF kennt. Mit meinem ersten Char war ich seinerzeit natürlich auch sehr vorsichtig, ab dem Zweiten ging es doch bereits mit ein wenig Mühe. Mittlerweile (habe bereits 4 Chars hochgespielt) würde ich so ziemlich alles allein machen können. Selbst die dicke Schildkröte in Angmar ist auf Aufgabenstufe kaum mehr als ein kleiner Teslauf für das eigene Können.

Für den Anfang, also mit dem ersten Spielchar, würde ich jedoch weiterhin raten zunächst 1-2 weitere Mitspieler zu suchen und dann möglichst das komplette Gebiet fertig zu machen. Man lernt dadurch Aufgaben, Gebiet und nicht zuletzt auch ein wenig Gruppenspiel kennen. Im Zweifel einfach andere Spieler, die einem dort über den Weg laufen ansprechen und gemeinsames Questen anbieten - das klappt fast immer.

Edit: meine schönsten Questerlebnisse waren stets mit anderen Spielern. Zu zweit kann mit jeder Klassenkombination nahezu alle Aufgaben problemlos erledigen. Ausserdem macht es Spaß, man hat immer Gesellschaft und findet auch immer schnell weitere Gefährten




Vetaro schrieb:


> Aber es ist (aus der Distanz betrachtet) schon sehr offensichtlich, wie aus normalerweise kritisch agierenden Leuten so unlogische sätze kommen. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige, den sowas interessiert :O


Sicher nicht, aber mMn kann man Dinge auch totreden, bzw. übertreiben. Beleidigungen sind allerdings nirgendwo eine Option zur Meinungsäußerung - damit macht man sich eher lächerlich.


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu nochmal!



Neduras79 schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch eine gute Gegenfrage... Aber da ich die ersten 2 Steps der quest gemacht habe wollte ich auch noch den letzten :-)


Und den Punkt versteh ich auch sehr gut. Bei guter Questführung hätte da ein "Gruppenaufgabe" dran gehört. Wer es dann trotzdem solo probieren will, weil er die herausforderung mag, kann es ja trotzdem tun.



> Ja da geb ich dir recht.. ist schon spannend! Aber manchmal will man auch einfach nur stupide leichte Mobs hauen! :-)


Das geht ja zur Zeit auch.
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, ist das auch eine Entwicklung.
Anfangs war HdRO angeblich nochs ehr viel mehr "gruppenbezogen". Und in manchen Gegenden - wie z.B. Dol Dínen in den Nordhöhen, Nordwestangmar und Südostnebelgebirge - merkt man das noch sehr deutlich.
Für Leute, die viel und gern solo spielen, sind solche Gebiete ein Graus - einerseits.
Für Leute, die gern in Gruppen spielen,s indsie grade toll, weil genau dort Gruppenspiel eben tatsächlich notwendig ist, und nicht einfach nur "schneller durchmoschen" bedeutet.
Und ich kenne viele Spieler, grad alte Hasen, die es total schade finden, dass es so etwas derzeit kaum noch gibt, sondern alles Neue eben, in ihren Worten "simpler Soloinhalt" ist.

So, aber grad im Bereich 30-50 hat man da sogar noch die Wahl:
Wer Dol Dínen und die Trollhöhen nicht mag, kann auch in Evendim questen, da gibt es viel weniger Gruppenzwang.
Wem Nebelgebirge und Angmar zu gruppenlasitg sind, der kann alternativ gut in Forochel oder Eregion questen, die sehr viel solotauglicher sind.
Diese schöne Wahl hat man später im Spiel dann leider nicht mehr.

mfg


----------



## Neduras79 (6. August 2010)

Ja das ist wieder das schöne... die Wahlmöglichkeit!

wenn mir das dunke Angmar zu drückend wird gehe ich eben nach Eregion. Da macht es richtig spaß zu questen. Da gingen auch Quest die 3 Lv über mir waren.
Sehr angenehmes Gebiet.

Bin halt doch eher der Schön Wetter Quester geworden...war wohl zu lange in Molten Core damals unterwegs :-p


----------



## joggie1980 (6. August 2010)

> Wenn du einen _sinnvollen_ Einwand gegen unsere Aussagen hast, ist das in Ordnung, aber persönliche Kommentare bringen uns nirgendwohin. Joggie.


Du fängst doch immer wieder davon an Vetaro! 
um ca.9 uhr ne antwort vom vorabend was soll das,laß es doch mal. 

Ich habe doch nichts mehr gesagt .


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. August 2010)

Ach vergiss Veto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is haltn  armes Würstchen.
Hunde die Bellen beissen ja bekanntlich nicht.
Also ich finde es auch schade das sie den ganze schönen Gruppenquestmodus raus haben...
Grade Düsterwald war echt scheißlangweiilig zum Questen..war für mich irgendwie das WoTLK von Lotro...
von 60-65 habe ich mir echt gedacht, für was ich das Online spielen und dafür zahlen muss...ein offlinemodus hätts dafür auch getan...


----------



## alburak (6. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ach vergiss Veto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meinst du nicht das sowas total überflüssig ist?
du klingst wie die wowkiddies, über die du immer schimpfst!!


----------



## Neduras79 (7. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ach vergiss Veto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja immer schön persönlich werden....

Ich kann es schon verstehen das man gern in Gruppe spielt! Warum sollte man sonst online Spielen, aber mir reicht es auch das ich einfach nur 
mit anderen Spielern interagieren kann z.B. Chaten, Handeln und manchmal eben ne schwere Q machen.

Aber ich muss nicht ein Halbes Gebiet mit Elite Mobs voll stellen um die Leute zum Gruppenspiel zu zwingen ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Ist doch für die Story völlig egal ob die jetzt Elite sind oder nicht.
Ich brauch zum normalen q nicht zwingen ne Gruppe um Spaß zu haben!
Da kann ich ja in inis gehen oder eben paar Bosse legen.

Die alten "Gruppengebiete" in Hdro mögen zwar spaß machen wenn ich in ner netten Sippe bin, aber ich hab keine Lust mir für jede 2te Q ne gruppe zu suchen.
Find die Entwicklung gut, weil die Startgebiete eh fast leer sind.

Grüße und guten Morgen :-)


----------



## rhcurly (7. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ach vergiss Veto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super Spruch !?!


----------



## Nikolis (7. August 2010)

@ pyrodimi
daß vetaro im forum schon fast überpräsent ist, finde ich manchmal auch etwas anstrengend.
ich halte ihm jedoch mehr als zugute, daß er stets sachlich beim thema bleibt. das kann man von dir leider nicht behaupten.
du hast dich (zumindest kann ich das von diesem thread hier behaupten) als foren-flamer selbst ins abseits geschossen.
ja, ist bestimmt frustrierend. und rehabilitieren kannst du dich mit kommentaren wie "Veto ist´n armes Würstchen" sicher nicht.
am besten, du entschuldigst dich. oder aber du kommentierst hier lieber nichts mehr.

@ vetaro
manch einer könnte von deiner foren-überpräsenz genervt sein. so wie ein lieblings-song, den man 100x am tag auf jedem radio-sender spielt.
da ich jedoch deine ansichten meißtens teile und mir deine einstellung gefällt, kannst du dem vielleicht mit mit einem neuen foren-avatar entgegenwirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten bleib einfach so wie du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema:
viele neuerungen bei WoW, die das spiel komfortabler gestalten, sind nicht auf blizzards mist gewachsen. es gibt nichts kreativeres als eine aktive community. 
und die hat WoW... und nicht nur hirnlose zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


daß blizzard die sogenannten addons im spiel zuläßt, hat zu vielen offiziellen neuerungen geführt, die den spielfluß und den spaß steigern.
und in mühevoller kleinarbeit beim händler den spam-loot loswerden zu müssen hat NICHTS mit gemütlichem spiel zu tun. auch nicht mit faulheit, wenn man dies bemängelt.
ganz im gegenteil: mich reißt es jedesmal aus meinem gemütlichen spielfluß und der rollenspiel-atmosphäre heraus. es nervt einfach nur.

lotro läßt es nicht zu, daß die community sich direkt kreativ im spiel über addon-möglichkeiten einbringt.
die kreativen köpfe müssen sich entweder selber alles einfallen lassen, oder sich durch terabytes von forenthreads zu verbesserungsvorschlägen arbeiten.
und nur so nebenbei... solche kommentare wie von pyrodimi machen diese arbeit nicht leichter, sondern behindern neuerungen und entwicklungen eher... sollte manch einer mal drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (7. August 2010)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal wieder ich :-)
> 
> Ich glaub die meisten haben es verstanden das ich hier keinen MIMIMI Thread erstellen wollte, wie HDRO ist mir zu blöd und WOW ist das goldene Kalb.
> 
> ...



Vll. haben die nicht das Budget und die Top Progammierer wie Blizzard. Turbine ist eine kleine Firma, schon mal drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Vetaro (7. August 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Vll. haben die nicht das Budget und die Top Progammierer wie Blizzard. Turbine ist eine kleine Firma, schon mal drüber nachgedacht.



Ja, steht in Beitrag #2.


----------



## Hellsbellssterni (7. August 2010)

Ich spiele HdRO seit der Beta mit Unterbrechungen und selbst ich muss oft darüber nachdenken wenn ich irgendwohin reiten will, wie das Ziel nochmal beim Reitmeister heißt. Schaut man auf die Karte stehen dort dann oft andere Namen wie beim Reitmeister. Eine kleine Karte wie bei WoW wo man sein Ziel anklickt würde die Sache verbessern. Gerade für Neu- und Gelegenheitsspieler wäre es eine enorme Erleichterung. 

Eventuell bringt die lua Schnittstelle die im Herbst kommen soll, hier abhilfe. Über ein Addon was diese Aufgabe erfüllt.

Dazu noch ein Addon was mir die Taschen in einer großen anzeigt und ich kaufe mir ein LTA. 

Seit der Beta hat sich viel getan, wenn ich mir das AH von damals zu heute anschaue bekomme ich fast feuchte Augen, doch ich hoffe das noch ein paar mehr kleine Hilfen und Verbesserungen kommen, selbst wenn "nur" über Addons.


----------



## Neduras79 (7. August 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Vll. haben die nicht das Budget und die Top Progammierer wie Blizzard. Turbine ist eine kleine Firma, schon mal drüber nachgedacht.



Das ist mir bewusst.

Es geht aber auch nicht um raumgreifenden neuen Content, sondern Helferlein die das spielen bequemer machen.
Wenn man sich ein wenig in der MMo Szene umschaut braucht man nicht mal das Rad neu erfinden.

Mir kommt es bissl so vor als hocken bei Turbine paar Opis die der alten Zeit nachtrauern^^


Irgendwo grad gelesen:
Warum muss jeder tote Mob 4-6 Items fallen lassen, die ich dann mühsam beim Händler wieder rausfischen muss?
Kann doch einfach das Geld erhöhen und es auf 1 Crapitem reduzieren pro mob.

Schon sind wieder Entwicklerressourcen frei. 

@Vetaro
Hey der neue Avatar macht es doch gleich besser.
Ne bleib wie du bist.... ist erfrischend trocken :-)


----------



## Nikolis (7. August 2010)

ja sehr cool, der neue avatar hat mir auch gleich 'n schmunzeln entlockt, vetaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (7. August 2010)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst.
> 
> Es geht aber auch nicht um raumgreifenden neuen Content, sondern Helferlein die das spielen bequemer machen.
> Wenn man sich ein wenig in der MMo Szene umschaut braucht man nicht mal das Rad neu erfinden.
> ...



Mae Govannen die meisten spielen es wegen dem Herr der Ringe feeling ,nicht weil es besser oder schlechter ist als andere Spiele. Kann nicht alles sein wie in WoW.

Vll. ist es nicht das richtige Spiel für dich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikolis (7. August 2010)

"blablabla... und wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann ist es eben nicht das richtige spiel für dich!"


kann mir mal jemand einen boxsack leihen? ich muß mich grad mal irgendwo abreagieren...


----------



## kogrash (8. August 2010)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst.
> 
> Es geht aber auch nicht um raumgreifenden neuen Content, sondern Helferlein die das spielen bequemer machen.
> Wenn man sich ein wenig in der MMo Szene umschaut braucht man nicht mal das Rad neu erfinden.
> ...



Was dein Beispiel angeht: Da werden doch nicht für jeden Mob andere Crapitems entwickelt. Da gibts ne Exceltabelle, wo ein neuer Satz Item-IDs mit (gerne schon vorhandenen) Bildern (bzw. deren IDs), Gegenstandsnamen und Verkaufswerten kombiniert werden. Und dann werden von diesen neuen Items einfach die Dropchancen bei den Mobgruppen festgelegt (zB Humanoide Lvl 24-32). Sowas sollte fix erstellt sein. Außerdem: Fast nur Humanoide droppen Geld, man brauch man schon ein paar Items für den Rest...

Kleine Helferlein dagegen können ne Menge Arbeit machen. Ich denke da an den Vorschlag Postanhänge mit klicken statt drag&amp;drop anzuhängen. Sicherlich machbar, nur heißt R-Klick "Item benutzen", ebenso Doppelklick links. Bei Shift-linksklick will HdRo Stapel teilen, etc. Sowas ist nicht mal eben programmiert, wenn man es richtig (also auch logisch) machen will und die Leute dann nicht reihenweise ihre Edhelharn-Münzen benutzen statt verschicken sollen. Drag&drop funktioniert, ist logisch und selbsterklärend, findet sich an mehreren Stellen im Interface (Chatlinks, AH) und irgendwie ist es ein wenig realer den Gegenstand wirklich an den Brief zu hängen. Da ne neue Baustelle aufmachen? Bei limitierten Ressourcen muß man halt Abstriche machen. Wenn man vor der Wahl stehst: Ein wenig Komfort oder lieber neue Inhalte entwickeln? - nun, ich denke Inhalte sind wohl wichtiger.

Außerdem tut sich ja auch immer wieder was - Quests vom Pferd annehmen/abgeben, auf dem Pferd bleiben beim Portal durchreiten, Mail schlägt Namen vor, gemeinsames Bankfach, Verbesserungen der alten Gebiete,...
Zumal: Wo in der MMO-Szene soll man sich denn umschauen wegen Verbesserungen? Ich hab gerade Age of Conan für ein paar Monate gespielt. Klasse! (Gamestar nicht ganz grundlos 90% vergeben). Tja, nur kann man bei AoC nichtmal zusätzliche Maustasten belegen. Für Zielanwahl per Maus mußte ich mir ein Freeware-Programm installieren. Und porten/rufen oder ähnliches kann in dem Spiel auch keiner. Und so weiter...
Lernen was Komfort angeht kann man wohl im wesentlichen von WoW. Und da gilt wirklich das ernüchternde Fazit: Mit den irren (finanziellen) Möglichkeiten können die anderen MMOs nicht mithalten. Oder auch anders gesagt: WoW kann schneller von HdRo abkupfern (ingame-Voicechat, Titel & Taten,...) als umgekehrt...


Generell ist das aber irgendwie der falsche Ansatz. MMOler denken irgendwie immer das sei IHR Spiel, ka warum. Vielleicht weil sie in Foren was schreiben dürfen? Weil sie solange dabei sind und soviel Zeit reinstecken? Weil man die Veränderungen so direkt miterlebt? Weil da (theoretisch) über GMs ein direkter Draht zum Hersteller ist?

Turbine (Blizz, Sony, EA, Funcom....) sind Firmen die uns für ein Produkt Geld abnehmen. Dieses Produkt kann einem das Geld und die Zeit wert sein oder eben nicht. Sich darüber zu ärgern, daß das Produkt nicht so ist wie wir es gerne hätten ist mMn verschwendete Zeit. Allerhöchstens im offiziellen Forum bestände die Chance, gehört zu werden. Da wie aber nur jeweils Einer von Hunderttausenden (oder gar Millionen im Falle von Blizz) sind ist der Einfluß gleich Null. Und das sind dann erstmal nur Wünsche (die nicht jeder teilen muß). Die müssen dann auch noch technisch machbar sein (mit vertretbarem Aufwand), sie müssen zur Lore passen, Kapazitäten müssen dafür da sein (personell, zeitlich und Budget-mäßig), sie müssen in die längerfristige Planung passen und und und....
Ganz nebenbei: Die Leute bei Turbine beobachten selbstverständlich auch den Markt - und wissen so was man noch alles machen könnte. WAS sie dann machen ist eben ihre Entscheidung aus den oben genannten Kriterien: Kosten, Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor, Kapazitäten,....
Und wo ist da der Fan, der Gamer? Nun, den findet man unter Kundenbindung, die für den Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor wichtig ist...

Also nochmal: HdRo ist ein Produkt, da man so mögen (=bezahlen) kann oder auch nicht. Es in Einzelteile zu zerlegen und mit der (übermächtigen) Konkurrenz zu vergleichen kann interessant sein. Ändert aber nix an dem Produkt und macht einen so in Bezug auf HdRo nicht glücklicher.
Hat so ein bißchen was von nen Ferrari leasen und dann ständig jammern das der Kofferraum vom Passat Variant viel größer und der Verbrauch vom Toyota Prius viel niedriger sei. Und warum bauen die keinen Allradantrieb bei der nächsten Inspektion ein, war beim Mercedes G im Gelände ja auch ganz hilfreich...

PS:
Das Ganze ist nicht böse gemeint. Sondern, im Gegenteil, ein Stück weit eigene Verständniss-Entwicklung...


----------



## alburak (8. August 2010)

lass dich nicht ärgern^^

überleg soch mal, es ist anscheinend garnicht die programierer sondern eine "verkorkste" randgruppe. bezweifle ganz stark, das die mehrheit in der hdro com die meinung der 3 oder 4 (waren es soviele=) gegenstimmen hier teilt.
wie schon einige male gesagt, geht es nicht um etwas was das spiel radikal ändern würde. also schreit man lieber rum wegen nüsse.

aber denken wir mal weiter, egal wie grün das gras im auenland ist und egal wie wohl sich die kleinen hobbits fühlen, turbine ist ein unternehmen, das interesse hat geld zu machen. ich glaube das geld eines exwowler ist genauso viel wert.

ich will mal ein beispiel nennen (ohne namen zu nennen)
spielA ist bereits seit (sagen wir mal) 5 jahre auf dem markt. dieser markt war damals sehr klein und deswegen nahm der spielerzulauf kein ende.
irgendwann erscheint spielH und hat auch seine kundschaft. lebt vor sich hin, alle zufrieden, bis die aktionäre sagen "wir müssen mehr geld machen" also wird hier etwas vereinfacht und da noch content reingeschoben. natürlich ist wichtig neukunden zu gewinnen. 
"warum machen wir den einstieg für wechsler aus spielA nicht einfacher? vll können wir einige spieler abstauben." 


vll ist dies passiert und wurde von einem hobbit in der letzten reihe aufgehalten. "VETOOOOOO, die welt wird untergehen, wenn wir das reisesystem ändern. wer nur eine karte weiterreiten will sollte immer 5 mal umsteigen. und warum eine grosse tasche, 5 kleine sind doch mehr!!!"

btw: wäre ich ein bli$ fanboi würde ich wohl jetzt gehässig grinsen und darauf hinweisen das ich nur zu der vorhut der in wenigen monaten kommenden zombies gehöre. und das wir mit unseren wünschen und unserem barem in der tasche genug stimmen haben, das turbine uns bestimmt entgegenkommen wird. MUhahaha, macht euch keine sorgen wegen wargen, bilwisse oder orks. zombies werden bree niederreissen.

also abwarten was die menge an kommenden spielern will. aber da pfeifen wir doch glatt drauf, weil altkunden die sich "wohl und erwachsen" fühlen ist mehr und besser als dollar. 

umrechnung etwa 
100 "erwachsen" fühlende spieler = 1 fantastrillionen dollar
die aktien werden in die höhe steigen, der cash shop wird abgeschafft und monatsgebühr war gestern. heute wird alles besser, weil wir "erwachsene" kunden haben.


nehmen wir mal an das kommt, dann gibt es nur ein paar nörgelnde spieler. gewinnen würden alle. wieviele leute werden wirklich gehen wenn es f2p ist?
wenn ich in den foren so umschaue, werden diese stimmen immer leiser. aber zur bekanntgabe (f2p) las man doch überall "ey ich hör voll auf zu spielen" (ein hdrospieler würde es sicher besser ausdrücken)


so das wars, ich bin etwas zu "voll" und farblich "total blau". 
ich will keinen damit doof anmachen, es ist oben nur ein beispiel und muss nicht zwangsläufig dieses sein.
in diesem text habe ich einige rechtschreibfehler versteckt. wer sie findet, darf sie auch behalten oder sehr umständlich bei einem händler seiner wahl verkaufen.

gn8 und prost*


----------



## Vetaro (8. August 2010)

Alburaks Beitrag ist der Alkoholkonsum des Autors deutlich anzumerken, ich habe immernoch nicht genau verstanden was da abgeht.


----------



## Daron Harkon (8. August 2010)

regstar schrieb:


> Eine Art Dungeon Browser kommt für HdRO, jedoch ist dort keine automatische Gruppenzusammenstellung drin. Könnte durchaus sein, dass so etwas noch nachgeliefert wird. Das Dungeonsystem ist wie das Scharmützelsystem aufgebaut, und kann per Scharmützelbrowser aufgerufen werden. Die Instanzen skalieren, und somit können diese auch als 65iger besucht werden, was die Freude an Instanzen doch steigern sollte.
> 
> Gruß



ich möchte mal daran erinner das es in HDRO ein "Suche nach Gruppe"-Tool gibt (sogar für einzelne Quests und Zonen). Dummerweiße ist das der einsamste Platz im ganzem Spiel (noch einsamer als die einsamen Lande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Das ist wohl eher ein hausgemachtes Problem der Spieler.


----------



## Vetaro (8. August 2010)

Nein, der Grund ist, dass das SNG-Tool scheiße ist.


----------



## rhcurly (8. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nein, der Grund ist, dass das SNG-Tool scheiße ist.




Super Aussage: das SNG Tool ist Scheiße! Wie wäre es mit einem Verbesserungsvorschlag, als einfach nur Scheiße. Damit könnten dann vielleicht mehr User etwas anfangen!


----------



## Vetaro (8. August 2010)

Soll ich? Gerne.


1. Das Tool so machen, dass praktisch jeder einen grund hat, es zu benutzen. Es muss sehr präsent und beliebt sein. Alles was jetzt folgt sind aspekte, wie man das hinkriegen kann

2. SNG-Tool prominenter platzieren, sodass jeder weiss, dass es existiert.

3. Es muss einfacher zu bedienen sein. Aktuell sieht es aus wie die Auktionshäuser früher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Es sollte eine "schnelles spiel"-funktion haben. Aufmachen, "suchen" klicken, fertig.
(Jaja, wer spezielles sucht, darf das weiterhin, keine Sorge)
5. Es sollte Gruppensuchende anzeigen, nicht _jeden_ oder _jeden der vergessen hat es auszuschalten_.

6. Es muss einen Anreiz geben, das System zu benutzen, anstatt einfach im SNG zu fragen. Bonusbelohnungen z.B. - es geht nicht ohne, ansonsten versauert das Ding einfach.

7. Die Gruppensuche wird _definitiv_ nicht über eine SNG-Nachricht stattfinden, das garantiere ich. "Suche für Treppe und Fil Gashan (HM)"? Ja ne, als ob.


Das Tool zeigt ausserdem die User geordnet nach dem Bundesland, in dem man sich befindet. Mit "Bundesland" meine ich sachen wie "Gathbûrz" oder "Annúndir". Wer Leute in den _Nordhöhen _oder in _Forochel _sucht, kriegt niemanden.

Nehmen wir an, ich suchte jemanden für Haudh Valandil (65). Was soll ich machen? Ich geb Spielerstufe 65-65 ein, ohne Filter - und darf dann irgendwelche zufälligen Leute belästigen, die mir mitteilen dass sie besseres zu tun haben?

Zu behaupten, der Fehler am SNG-Tool bei den Spielern ist einfach bescheuert. Du kannst auch nicht jemandem eines der grässlichen Simpsons-Spiele geben und dich dann darüber beschweren, dass der das nicht spielt.


es läuft einfach auf folgendes hinaus: 8. *Kopiert das Dungeontool*! Die einzigen Argumente gegen das Dungeontool kommen aus der Schublade "Sowas gabs doch früher nicht!" und "Das ist schlecht, weil ich das nicht mag." - Es funktioniert, es ist übersichtlich einfach, und es kann all die sachen, die man sich wünschen könnte. Macht's einfach.


----------



## rhcurly (8. August 2010)

Hört sich gut an. Und jetzt bitte alles ins offizielle Forum und dann hoffen, dass uns geholfen wir.

Ich finde das Gruppentool ebenfalls nicht gut hätte aber nicht gewusst, wie man es sinnvoll verändern muss. 

Aufjedenfall sollte die Suche einfacher und vorallem schneller bzw. offensichtlicher vonstatten gehe!


----------



## Sortus (9. August 2010)

zu dem SNG-Tool, ich habe es regelmäßig genutzt nur leider mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Da in Lotro 90% aller Leute dieses Tool nicht nutzt und ich somit keine passende Gruppe fand. Schneller gings im SNG-Channel, sogar im Handelschanel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Des weiteren störte mich die spezifische suche nach "Quests", welchen Sinn hat das? ZB. ich möchte für Quest XY eine Gruppe finden, da der Quest aber nur etwa 15min. dauert, bringt es mir garnichts das in das Tool einzugeben, wer mach sich denn da die Mühe? Ich habe dies des öfteren mal versucht, war aber glaube ich der einzige auf ganz Belegaer.

Aber zum Threatgrundthema zurück, kann dir zustimmen, Lotro benötigt ein aufpolieren der mitlerweile veralteten Funktionen. Ich empfinde es auch nicht, als wenn dann der "Flair" oder so etwas in der Art zersört werden würde. Den Flair macht das Setting.
Ich seh' das ganz pragmatisch, damals war das halt stand der Dinge (Entwicklungszeitpunkt). Nun ist's veraltet und stößt bei neuen Spielern eher auf naserümpfende Gesichter. Diese Naserümpfenden Gesichter haben aber im Prinzip recht! Sie sind besseres - komfortableres gewohnt. Das ändert ja nichts am Lore oder am Setting.

Was ich als chronisch-faule Sau brauchen könnte, wäre ein Tool was mir die Questtete vorliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alburak (9. August 2010)

ich hab mal eine frage dazu, gibt es die möglichkeit direkt nach eine instanz zu fragen/suchen?
beispiel ich will AG und suche eine gruppe.


----------



## Vetaro (9. August 2010)

Ja, dafür gibt es eínen Chatbefehl.


/sng Hallo, suche Gruppe für das Alte Hügelgrab.

Klappt super


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. August 2010)

Messtens schreiben die Leute das aber im sng: suche AH
Da kannst Dir alles aussuchen, was sie wollen, wie AKtionshaus, Aktenhüter ...

Andere wiederum genauer


----------



## alburak (9. August 2010)

ok das mit dem sng ist mir natürlich bekannt, das gab es in meinem alten game auch. aber man hat je nicht bock den channel vollzuspammen und eigentlich hält sowas auch noch vom killen ab.

ich dachte so wie im gefährtentool, wo man einstellt welche ini man gehen möchte und hofft das sich darauf jemand meldet, halt ohne das getexte im sng.
klappte in meinem alten game doch auch. 
wollte wissen ob es diese funktion hier gibt, ich aber zu blöd bin sie zu finden.


----------



## Vetaro (9. August 2010)

nein.


----------



## dhorwyn (10. August 2010)

Eher jein. Du kannst für die Quest die zu der gewünschten Instanz gehört Gefährten suchen - allerdings benutzt dieses Feature normalerweise kein Mensch - wesewegen du auch eher niemanden finden wirst - weswegen auch Vetaros "nein" durchaus berechtigt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein richtiges Instanz-Member-Finde-Tool^^ kommt 2011 lt. Entwickler-Tagebuch.


Dass es auf jedem Server auch einen weltweiten SNG gibt weißt du oder? Damit erreichst du nämlich nicht nur die Leute die im gleichen Land wie du sind (SNG ist nur Regional) sondern wirklich alle die im Channel sind.

dazu	./kanalverbinden servernameSNG 

also zt ./kanalverbinden maiarsng 

Wenns dein erster "erstellter" Channel ist, sprichst du in diesem Channel indem du /1 machst, so wechselst du in den Benutzer-Channel 1 welcher dann der serversng ist für dich (falls halt wie gesagt vorher noch keiner erstellt wurde, ansonsten halt /2, /3 o.a.)


----------



## alburak (10. August 2010)

bisher habe ich ja über den sng (meist in dem gebiet der instanz) oder über den vanyarsng gemacht.
mein problem ist eigentlich das (mMn verglichen mit wow) der chat doch sehr schnell scrollt und die "änfänger"instanzen in der menge untergehen.

aber so wie du beschrieben hast gehe ich vor.

ansonsten danke für die antworten. da es in meiner sippe (hab die erste genommen die mich ansprach) doch sehr ruhig ist, stehe ich meist mit vielen fragen doch alleine. verbringe schon sehr viel zeit auf verschieden seiten mit informationssuche.

fazit nach 2 wochen (und paar tagen)
bin immer noch begeistert, habe zwar da und hier noch eine schwierigkeiten, denke aber das haben alle anfänger bzw umsteiger.


----------



## Vetaro (10. August 2010)

Ich wollte übrigens erwähnen: *Obwohl* ich aktuell wieder zugriff auf WoW habe, dort eigentlich alle Stärken des spiels auskoste, bald Starcraft 2 besorgen werde und Rock Band 3 am Releasetag (inklusive der echten gitarre) gekauft wird

Spiele ich immernoch immer mal motiviert HdRO. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, das spiel wäre sinnlos, chancenlos veraltet oder würde nicht richtig funktionieren.

 Und ich freue mich _so sehr_ darüber, dass Leute in jeder gruppe gerne mit einem reden. Alleine der Wille, seinen Mitspielern positiv eingestellt gegenüberzutreten macht schon einen unterschied aus. Auf Level 65 jemanden zu finden, der grundsätzlich kacke ist, das fiele mir ziemlich schwer.

(Ich habe übrigens erkannt, dass man sich Scharmützel selber kaputt macht, wenn man sie immer solo spielt. 6 Leute ist die ideale Gruppengröße, und man sollte versuchen, immer jemanden zum Mitspielen zu finden. Gibt auch mehr Marken/Zeit.)


----------



## Neduras79 (10. August 2010)

Da geb ich dir Recht Vetaro! 
Hab auch immer wieder Lust Hdro zu spielen, obwohl ich grad auch gern nen Twink in WOW anfangen würde.... wart aber evtl. bis zum Addon :-)
Nette Leute findet man echt immer.

Letztens erst die ganzen Moria VorQ gemacht mit paar Leuten unddanach ne Einladung in ne Sippe bekommen, ohne einmal irgendjemand gesucht zu haben.
Also Hilfe bekoomt man fast immer. Das spricht halt für die Communit in Hdro.

Aber leider merk ich immer wieder das es wohl an der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit hapert.
Alle Leute die ich mitbringen wollte sind wieder gegangen.
Darunter MMo Profis sowie komplette "Noobs"

Leider weiß ich selbst nicht genau warum es so ist, aber denk das es einfach für Neulinge eine zu große Flut von Items/Fragen und viel Lauferei ist^^
Naja und eben noch für Mmo-Kenner die fehlenden (bekannten/gewohnten) "Faulheitsfeatures".
Spätestens in den Einsamen Landen war Schluss für die Leute und sie haben ja die schönen Sachen nicht gesehen, außer evtl. das Auenland :-)

Ich mein wenn Hdro doch so eingängig wäre wie viele sagen (schimpfen) dann würden es sicher auch mehr spielen und es wäre evtl. nie zu f2p Wandel gekommen...
Auch wenn es viele bei WOW bemängeln, das man ja schon fast wie ein Idiot an die Hand genommen wird... aber da müsste Hdro bissal mehr machen, weil es einfach der Lauf der Dinge ist und kein Spiel nur durch die Pro-Gamer, Erwachsenen Spieler :-p, oder wie ihr sie nennen wollt, zu halten ist.

und dazu gehört heute einfach mal ein Reisesystem wo ich auf ne Karte klicke und nicht alle Ländereien kennen muss
oder mehr als nur ein Item anhängen kann im Brief
usw...

Aber es wird ja was gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## Neduras79 (10. August 2010)

ok...einen Grund gefunden!

Nehmt es als "Heulpost" oder mimimi

Jäger LV 49 Buchquest in Angmar....

Reite nur von Westangmar nach Osten um Buch 7 weiter zu machen!

1. Vom Pferd gehauen
2. Laufen.... ca 6-8 Lv 44 Mobs am Hacken in dem großen Lager! Trank einwerfen, Tot!
3. Eh schon Grauen gehabt und jetzt Halbes Leben weg.
4. Reiten... vom Pferd gehauen von nem Elite
5. Laufen mit Elite und noch nen Mob dran
6. Aggro weg... essen und warten!
7. Reiten... von ner Fledermaus vom Pferd gehauen!

8. ins Lager gerettet und genervt das Game beendet!

Tut mir leid und es werden mich auch etliche gleich flamen, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt! Bin echt sehr frustresistent (40er Classic Raid mit monate lang wipen:-)
aber jetzt versteh ich warum manche Leute HDRO hinwerfen.

Warum muss ich die Wege vollpflastern mit Mobs damit ich mich ne Halbe Std. zum nä. Questpoint durchkämfen muss und das mit ner Aggrorange von 3 Kilometern.
Das eigene Pferd ist sowas von Sinnfrei, außer in Low Gebieten zum farmen.

Gute n8 zusammen


----------



## Frandibar (10. August 2010)

Ich will Dich nicht flamen, aber anscheinend hast Du Dich doch sehr "dämlich" angestellt in Angmar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kämpft sich halt einfach durch in einem Gebiet das seiner Stufe entspricht, ist eigentlich in jedem Online Rollenspiel so, sogar in WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (10. August 2010)

Mag sein das ich bissl übereifrig war aber das man 3-4 mal vom Bock geholt wird ist schon echt nervig!
Aber bin wohl doch von WOW weichgespüllt^^

Wollt damit nur sagen das es einem da schon mal den Spaß verderben kann! Aber Spaß ist ansichtsache^^
Andere kämfen halt gern alle 20m


----------



## Gromthar (10. August 2010)

Dabei hast Du es so einfach auf schnell Art alles Mögliche an Viehzeug zu erledigen - Jäger, und dann noch über dem Level der Gegner. Einfacher gehts kaum. Und wenn Dich das bereits nervt, wirst Du Moria hassen lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss, WoW bietet Flugmounts. Diesen Luxus haben wir nicht, brauchen wir aber auch nicht, wie ich finde. Nimm Dir einfach etwas mehr Zeit für das Spiel. Hetze nicht von Aufgabe zu Aufgabe. Hier dreht dich die Welt nunmal etwas langsamer .


----------



## gigrin (10. August 2010)

Weichgespült.Hihi...

Mich hat es gelangweilt In Nordend die meisten Gruppenaufgaben alleine zu schaffen.Elite bis Dreimann.
Und die Fünfmannaufträge gingen immer zu zweit.Und und...mäh

Ich kann deine "Angmarfrustration"absolut nachvollziehen.
Allerdings bin ich jemand der es mag vor Aufgaben gestellt zu werden.Und ich komme immer wieder.Bis es klappt.Oder auch nicht..*hüstelt*
Das gibt mir ein besseres Gefühl als alles auf Anhieb zu schaffen.

Ein wenig Planung.Ein paar feine Begleiter....
Und wenn es Monate dauert.Egal wo.
Zeit ist doch etwas schönes.Zumindest wenn man sich nicht virtuell mit anderen messen will.

Außer ein plattes"das wird schon"will ich dir momentan nicht mitgeben.

Grüß Freddy von mir.

Und ich sollte das wieder lassen*schaut die leere Rotweinflasche an und macht noch eine auf*

Alles Gute.


----------



## Neduras79 (10. August 2010)

gigrin schrieb:


> Weichgespült.Hihi...
> 
> Mich hat es gelangweilt In Nordend die meisten Gruppenaufgaben alleine zu schaffen.Elite bis Dreimann.
> Und die Fünfmannaufträge gingen immer zu zweit.Und und...mäh
> ...



Ja Finger weg vom Alk.... :-)

Und ich soll mich selber Grüßen????

JA ich merk nur das ich es schade finde mit Hdro..zumindest was mich persönlich angeht... ich will es wohl nach der arbeit noch gemütlicher :-)
Einfach ohne stress questen, reiten und die Gegend genießen!
ohne alle 20 Meter zu kämpfen.

aber das sieht halt jeder anders....
der eine will gefordert sein von seinem mmo,
der andere Raiden und wipen bis der arzt kommt
der andere framen bis er durch Motionsickness auf die Tastatur kotzt

ich hatte das alles und will nur noch rumlaufen, bissl questen und reisen :-)

gute n8 zusammen


----------



## gigrin (11. August 2010)

*nimmt noch ein Schluckerl*

Was?Du bist Freddy?*lacht freundlich*

Ich habe wohl den selben Anspruch.Ich muss nichts machen was mich stresst.Ärgernissen und Hürden gehe ich jeh nach Laune aus dem Weg oder ich suche sie.
Wenn es passt geht es weiter.Wenn nicht gibt es genug anderes zu tun.Gemütliches.Und es geh auch immer irgendwo gemütlich weiter.
Warst du schon in Forochel?Da bin ich immer hin wenn mir Angmar zu nervig war.

Ich finde es nur schön wenn ich mich einlogge und da ist noch was was mich fuchst.Auch nach längerer Zeit.
Und das bietet mir das Spiel ohne Stress.Und es gibt wie gesagt immer Alternativen.Auch wenn niemand mit will.

Und ja gute Nacht.


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2010)

gigrin, ist dein Avatar übrigens ein Augenbaum aus Dragon Quest Monsters, dem besten Gameboycolor-spiel der welt? 

 (Wird gepaart aus Pflanze + Nachtwips, kann Verfluchen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gigrin (11. August 2010)

Nein.
Nach der kleinen grauen Tetrismaschiene,wie sie viele in meinem Umfeld genannt haben,habe ich mir keine portable Konsole mehr zugelegt.Aber ich habe meinen Gameboy geliebt...*muss mal wieder schmunzeln*
Allerdings gefällt mir das und die Ähnlichkeit ist unübersehbar.
Der Baum war eine Zufallsbegegnung.

*beschäftigt sich noch kurz mit Augenbäumen*die gabs doch noch woanders....glaub ich.


Edit:Augenbaum flüstert Flüche und Punkslime wurde besiegt.
Großartig.*wird noch ein Glas trinken und in Erinnerungen schwelgen*


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2010)

Meine Forderung an ein MMO ist übrigens vor allem, dass man über lange Zeit fortschreitende Verbesserung seiner Werte erzielen kann. (meiner Meinung nach ist das der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner von MMOs)

Pures leveling darf (und teilweise sollte) meiner Meinung nach durchaus einfach sein. Vor allem "durch die Gegend reiten" muss nicht zu einer höllen-Aufgabe werden, bloß weil man in Angmar ist. Das ist 'ne blöde Ausrede für "Wir haben das Gegnerplacement blöd designt".

Schwerere Aufgaben dürfen natürlich durchaus vorhanden sein - aber sie sollten als solche erkennbar sein und aktiv angegangen werden (scharmützel, dungeons etc.)

Vorallem negativ fällt das auf, wenn man _danach_ wieder einfachere Reisen hat. In Forochel oder Eregion kann man auch wieder normal reisen. Wenn ich Rock Band spiele, will ich doch nicht nach 2 Stunden 
Colony of Birchmen spielen müssen und danach wieder zu Black Hole Sun wechseln müssen.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (11. August 2010)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Ich will Dich nicht flamen, aber anscheinend hast Du Dich doch sehr "dämlich" angestellt in Angmar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, dämlich würd ich dazu nicht sagen. Kann mich auch noch daran erinnern, als ich das erste mal nach gath forthnir musste und erst den weg durch imladh balchort und danach die östliche route, die noch grauenhafter war. Und ich war NICHT zu low für die Quest.


----------



## rhcurly (11. August 2010)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Naja, dämlich würd ich dazu nicht sagen. Kann mich auch noch daran erinnern, als ich das erste mal nach gath forthnir musste und erst den weg durch imladh balchort und danach die östliche route, die noch grauenhafter war. Und ich war NICHT zu low für die Quest.




Dämlich im Sinn von: Ich lauf mal eben durch ein Gebiet und versuche einen Punkt ohne Kampf zu erreichen!

Wenn du Zeit mitbringst und die Mobs, die dir im Wege stehen, bekämpfst, dann solltest du auch als Jäger ohne Probleme an dein Ziel kommen. Eigentlich mit jeder Klasse möglich. Ich habe lange Zeit einen HM in Evendim gespielt und die Quests waren alle mind. gold. Hatte auch keine Probleme. Vielleicht lag es auch an meiner gecritteten Rüstung. 

Ich kann dir ja auch eine machen ^^


----------



## Neduras79 (11. August 2010)

Ja es ist halt nur ein empfinden...

Es ist die Kombination aus mehreren (in meinen Augen) Designfehlern.

-Sehr anstrengendes Reisen von Questgebiet zu Questgebiet!
 Ich will auch nicht das mir alle Q von nem Bot spielbar sind, aber Aktion und stress mag ich gern in bekannten Bereichen wie Dungeons und Inis

-in alten Gebieten sehr hohe Elitedichte
 Teilweise nicht normal questbar... Da helfen mir auch keine Quest wo ich Warschilder aufstellen muss :-)
 Auch durch die Schlauchförmigen Wege, ewige Kämpfe zu den gesuchten Mobs

-Die extreme Aggrorange von Mobs.
 Hab viel gespielt, aber noch nie so extrem gesehen. Wenn man mal nen Mob zieht weil man sich zu nah hinbewegt ist das ok, aber
 das man garkeine Chance hat ohne Kämpfen irgendwo hinzukommen ist nicht so schön.
 Wenn ich 3-4 LV drunter bin ist das richtig, aber nicht wenn die Mobs 5 LV unter mir sind.
 Dazu kommt noch das ewige nachlaufen, so das man sicher sein kann bei der Flucht draufzugehen.

Ist eben ne Hassliebe! :-)
Will unbedingt langsam nach Moria rein und die Welt entdecken, aber das wird wohl nix mit ruhigem Questen, besonders weil ich ja fast keine Inis gehe und mein Equip eher low ist... aber mitm Jäger wird es gehen.

Grüße und schönen Tag!


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2010)

Hier noch ein kleiner Randtipp: Ab level 45 kannst du die eingangsquests für Moria machen. Die sollte man immer schnell machen, auch wenn man da gar nicht rein will - damit man seine erste legendäre waffe bekommt. Die Dinger haben grundsätzlich immer schon einen deutlich erhöhten DPS, und die erste die man bekommt ist auch immer eine extra-gute.


----------



## kogrash (11. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleiner Randtipp: Ab level 45 kannst du die eingangsquests für Moria machen. Die sollte man immer schnell machen, auch wenn man da gar nicht rein will - damit man seine erste legendäre waffe bekommt. Die Dinger haben grundsätzlich immer schon einen deutlich erhöhten DPS, und die erste die man bekommt ist auch immer eine extra-gute.



höh? die liegen vom Start-DPS auf dem Niveau von 45er Waffen (wenn man sich was blaues besorgt hatte). Hab gerade für meinem Waffi die Axt da bekommen. Erst wenn man die voll ausgebaut hat kommt man in den Bereich 50+. Aber dann ist man selber ja schon weiter aufgestiegen... Allerdings sind die Stats klasse, insbesondere mit Relikten drinne.

Trotzdem hast natürlich recht: Das Buch machen! Man muß ja eh wieder gezwungenermaßen in die alte Welt zurück um die Waffe auf 10 zu leveln. Dazu ist das Ganze ein großer Motivationsschub, finde ich: Eregion durchreisen, sehr cooles Buch, Moria greifbar, Waffen-Lvl-ups alle 2 Min,....

Ich bin immer so mit 47 oder 48 dahin, dann sind die Nebenquests in der einen Höhle auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Norei (11. August 2010)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Ja es ist halt nur ein empfinden...
> 
> Es ist die Kombination aus mehreren (in meinen Augen) Designfehlern.
> 
> ...


Angmar ist in Bezug auf Reisen und Mobdichte bewusst extrem designt. Das ist schließlich das Kerngebiet des Feindes. 
Die Elitedichte wurde schon schrittweise reduziert. Würden sie Angmar noch mal überarbeiten, würden sie die wahrscheinlich weglassen. Aber das werden sie wohl nicht mehr machen.
Und die Aggrorange wird mit der F2P-Version reduziert. 

Alles in allem treten die Punkte hauptsächlich in Angmar auf. Das ist kein "Durchreiten zum Quest"-Gebiet. Aber das Nebelgebirge, Forochel und Eregion reichen eigentlich zum lockeren Leveln, plus die Scharmützel im Zweifelsfall. Wer unbedingt die Quests in Angmar machen will, sollte ein, zwei Freunde suchen.


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2010)

kogrash schrieb:


> höh? die liegen vom Start-DPS auf dem Niveau von 45er Waffen (wenn man sich was blaues besorgt hatte).



Ja, mit den start-DPS. und wie lange dauert es, bis du die erhöhen kannst? Etwa zwei tote mobs.

Du musst diese waffe ohnehin bei dir tragen bis sie level 10 erreicht hat, das sind im normalfall eine handvoll spielstunden. Aber ohne dass wir weiter auf formulierungen rumhampeln: wovon ich rede ist, dass die ownage-kurve etwa doppelt so schnell wächst, sobald man legendäre waffen hat.


----------



## Neduras79 (11. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleiner Randtipp: Ab level 45 kannst du die eingangsquests für Moria machen. Die sollte man immer schnell machen, auch wenn man da gar nicht rein will - damit man seine erste legendäre waffe bekommt. Die Dinger haben grundsätzlich immer schon einen deutlich erhöhten DPS, und die erste die man bekommt ist auch immer eine extra-gute.



Danke 
und habe ich natürlich gleich mit LV 45 gemacht! :-)
2 nette Mitspieler gefunden die mir geholfen haben da alle Q zu machen.
Hat insgesamt fast ein LV gegeben und bin mit 2 Legendären Waffen (Bogen, Hammer) raus.
Das war echt ein schub und so waren die instanzierten Moria-VorQ auch kein Problem mehr.

Ich sollte wohl wirklich zum Levlen das Gebiet wechseln, bevor es mir die Laune komplett verhagelt.

Hab nur immer Angst das ich irgendwas verpasse was ich danach nicht mehr machen kann.... hab ich öfter in Hdro, weil ich nicht wirklich weiß wie es dann mit MaxLevel weiter geht... glaub Strahlenset farmen (aber nicht viel Lust)

In WOW kann man eigentlich nichts verpassen, weil man einfach auf Max levelt und dann in die INis geht!
Kommt mir in Hdro alles sehr undurchsichtig vor.

Liegt aber sicher auch daran das ich paar Jahre WOW gespielt habe und man in den Medien fast mit Infos "zugekackt" wird :-)

Also wenn mir jemand sagt in Angmar ist nix wichtiges mehr, dann lass ich das Gebiet sehr gerne komplett fallen! Gefällt mir eh nicht!


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2010)

Meine Empfehlung, in welcher Reihenfolge man sachen tun sollte (immer mit dem Ziel im kopf, die tollsten Werte zu haben):

* Leveln bis 65

* Interesse an 12er-Raids? Dann Düsterwald-Instanzen
 (*Warggehege, Kerker, Schwerthallen, Sammath Gûl*)
--> Das dreiteilige Set mit 25 Strahlen besorgen
* *Scharmützel und Annûminas-Instanzen*
--> Brust, Hose und Handschuhe des Annûminas-Sets besorgen.
* Barad Guldur
--> Set aus Barad Guldur besorgen.

* Kein Interesse an 12er-Raids? Dann Moria-Instanzen.
--> Moria-Set besorgen.
* Ab 60 Strahlen den *Wächter im Wasser* angehen
--> Helm und Schultern des Moria-Sets.

* Schmuck? Variiert. Anlaufpunkte:
- Sammath Gûl Hardmode-Boss
- Elben von Caras Galadhon (Ruf erhöhen)

Ausserdem:
* Für dich relevante Eigenschaften erhöhen
* In Sammath Gûl oder Scharmützeln Celebrimbor-Zeichen besorgen. Handwerker -> 65er 2. Zeitalter Legendäre Waffe
* Handwerker? Dann mit einer Gilde in Esteldin anfreunden -> Relikt für legendäre Waffen.

Puhh... fehlt noch was? mir fällts gerade nicht ein. Die Informationen gehen übrigens vom nächsten Patch aus. Vorher gibt es das Annûminas-Set und Celebrimbor-Zeichen aus scharmützeln noch nicht.


----------



## Neduras79 (11. August 2010)

Ah ok... danke dir!

Dann werd ich erstmal ruhig auf LV 65 Spielen
Gleich mal on gehen :-)


----------



## Norei (11. August 2010)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Ah ok... danke dir!
> 
> Dann werd ich erstmal ruhig auf LV 65 Spielen
> Gleich mal on gehen :-)



Genau. Und danach gibt es noch 8 andere Klassen, die sich teilweise deutlich anders spielen. HdRO ist definitiv ein Twinkerspiel.


----------



## Neduras79 (11. August 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Genau. Und danach gibt es noch 8 andere Klassen, die sich teilweise deutlich anders spielen. HdRO ist definitiv ein Twinkerspiel.



Ja darauf muss ich mich erstmal einstellen, weil ich nie ein großer Twinker war!
Eher der.... ich rüsste meinen Main mit jedem Mist aus bis er aussieht wie ein Powerranger :-)


----------



## Neduras79 (12. August 2010)

Update:

Gestern mal mit meinem (inzwischen Lv 50) Jäger in Forochel gequestet... und mir zuerst gedacht:

Was ist das für ein Horrorgebiet :-) Nur Dunkel und 100 Meter sicht wegen Nebel!
Aber wenn mal die Sonne aufgeht ein Traum...

Ne war wirklich ein schöner Questabend so das ich die Uhr total vergessen habe.
Man merkt das es in den neueren Gebieten wirklich viel angenehmer ist beim questen.
Kaum Elitegegener und Q und wenn dann nur für ne kleine Gefährtengruppe, die ich auch oft mit meinem Jäger allein packe.
Viel Lauferei ist es trotzdem, aber man kann auch mal sein Pferd benutzen^^

So stell ich mir (persönlich) das angenehme "Story"-questen vor! 
Einfach die Welt genießen und eintauchen.

Ich denke ich werde jetzt noch bis LV 52 in den schönen Gebieten questen und mich dann mal nach Moria aufmachen.

Freue mich schon.


----------



## Füchtella (12. August 2010)

Huhu!



Neduras79 schrieb:


> Ne war wirklich ein schöner Questabend so das ich die Uhr total vergessen habe.
> Man merkt das es in den neueren Gebieten wirklich viel angenehmer ist beim questen.
> Kaum Elitegegener und Q und wenn dann nur für ne kleine Gefährtengruppe, die ich auch oft mit meinem Jäger allein packe.
> Viel Lauferei ist es trotzdem, aber man kann auch mal sein Pferd benutzen^^


Ja, diese Gebiete sind sehr solotauglich. Angmar und das Nebelgebirge sind dagegen zumindest teilweise sehr auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt. Das an sich finde ich aber auch gut. Denn viele Spieler finden z.B. grade doof, wenn man alles solo machen kann. Verbesserungswürdig wäre in den schweren Teilen Angmars und des Nebelgebirges meiner Ansicht nach eigentlich nur, dass es dicker dranstehen sollte, dass es eher für Gruppen gedacht ist. Das tut es derzeit nicht, weshalb sich viele da unwohl fühlen. An sich finde ich es aber prima, dass HdRO Gebiete sowohl fürs soloquesten als auch fürs Gruppenquesten anbietet. Und das zieht sich im Schatten-von-Angmar-Inhalt noch durch:
Wer in den Nordhöhen solo durch ist, geht eben weiter nach Evendim. Wer hingegen Gruppenquests sucht, macht in Dol Dínen weiter.
Wem es nach dem Anfang des Nebelgebirges/Angmars zu schwer wird, kann nach Forochel und Eregion gehen, und solo weiter machen. Wer es gruppig mag, macht eben dort weiter mit Gruppenaufgaben.

Das finde ich in Moria und im Düsterwald eigentlich schlechter gelöst:
Dort gibt's diese Wahlmöglichkeit nicht mehr, alles ist solo erquestbar, mit Ausnahme weniger Gruppenaufgaben, die aber verstreut sind.
Die Wahl, die man im Bereich zwischen Stufe 30 und 50 hat, kommt leider nie wieder.




> Ich denke ich werde jetzt noch bis LV 52 in den schönen Gebieten questen und mich dann mal nach Moria aufmachen.


Für dich als Solospieler ne prima Idee. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß.

mfg


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2010)

Ich frag mich übrigens, ob meine ab-50-empfehlungen sinnvoll sind. und was ihr davon haltet.

U.U. könnten wir das gemeinsam verbessern und ausbauen. Und wie wäre es mit einer Level-Map, die bereiche kennzeichnet, die gruppenspiel-lastig sind?


----------



## Neduras79 (12. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich frag mich übrigens, ob meine ab-50-empfehlungen sinnvoll sind. und was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> U.U. könnten wir das gemeinsam verbessern und ausbauen. Und wie wäre es mit einer Level-Map, die bereiche kennzeichnet, die gruppenspiel-lastig sind?



Ware ne super Sache die nen eigenen Thread verdienen würde!
Die Wege der Gefährten ab LV 50 :-)

Leider kann ich dir natürlich nicht mit Erfahrung dienen, aber ne schöne detaillierte Map mit LV, Gruppen und Wege-Empfehlungen wäre echt super...
Leider verstehe ich aber auch wenn man sich die Arbeit nicht machen will für Einsteiger.

Die Gebeite sind auch so groß das sie wiederum unterteilt werden müssten um aufzuzeigen bis wo man gut solo hinkommt oder meist ne Gruppe braucht.

@Früchtella
Das versteh ich total... Denk schon das Leute die ne nette Sippe, Ingame-Freunde haben lieber in Gruppe spielen.
Dazu ist ein Mmo nunmal da und in Gruppe spielen macht auch viel mehr Spaß, aber ich als Sippenloser Freizeitspieler queste in den Neuen Gebieten viel leichter :-)

Gruppenspiel war immer mein Ding, nur Gruppensuche und Aufbau nicht^^

Grüße

p.s. Helft mal Vetaro ne/n super Questmap/Reiseguide zu erstellen :-)
Lebensaufgabe


----------



## Füchtella (12. August 2010)

Huhu!



Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich frag mich übrigens, ob meine ab-50-empfehlungen sinnvoll sind. und was ihr davon haltet.


Finde die leider grad nicht. Was meinst du?



> U.U. könnten wir das gemeinsam verbessern und ausbauen. Und wie wäre es mit einer Level-Map, die bereiche kennzeichnet, die gruppenspiel-lastig sind?



Gern - ich versuch mal ein grobes Gerüst:

*Anfangsphase**
*- Introgebiete
- darauffolgende Startgebiete: Breeland, Auenland, Ered Luin (es reicht, eines zu machen)
- nördliches, südliches Breeland, alter Wald, Hügelgräberhöhen
Diese Gegenden sind alle sehr gut solobar.

*Stufe 20-30*
- Nordhöhen
- Einsame Lande
Beide Gebiete sind zu weiten Teilen Solobar, man bekommt aber immer mal wieder Gruppenaufgaben angeboten. Solisten _müssen_ die aber nicht machen, sondern können auch einfach so weiterziehen. Sehr zum Gruppenspiel einladen tun die Gebiete um _Dol Dínen_ in den Nordhöhen und _Agamaur_ in den Einsamen Landen.

*Stufe 30-40*
- Trollhöhen 
- Evendim 
Beide Gebiete sind eine Mischung aus Solo- und Gruppenaufgaben. Insgesamt sind die Trollhöhen gruppenlastiger als Evendim.

*Stufe 40-50*
- Angmar
- Nebelgebirge
Beide Gegenden sind anfangs recht gut solobar, werden später aber zunehmend gruppenlastig. Das gilt besonders fürs _Tal der Riesen_ im Nebelgebirge und für den _nördlichen Bereich_ Angmars.

*Stufe 45-50*
- Forochel
- Eregion
- Moia-Vorquest (Band 2 Buch 1 im Süden Eregions)

*Stufe 50-60*
- Moria
Moria ist an sich solobar, es gibt aber in allen Gegenden hin und wieder Gruppenaufgaben.
Trotzdem kann Moria für Solisten zum Problem werden, vor allem wenn sie ...
- leicht Orientierungsprobleme haben
- generell dunkle, verwirrende Gänge nicht mögen
- es doof finden, wenn alle 15m ein Gegner steht und man nicht "einfach durchlaufen" kann
Wer diese Probleme hat, dem sei empfohlen:
- Ergeion und Forochel komplett auszuquesten und so erst mit deutlich über 50 nach Moria reinzugehen
- so bald als möglich (57/58) nach Lorien weiter zu ziehen
Dadurch werden es zwar nicht weniger Gegner, aber die Kämpfe sind etwas einfacher. Man kann sich die dunkle Moriaphase recht klurz halten, wenn man erst mit 54 rein und mit 57 schon wieder raus geht.

*Stufe 60-65*
- Düsterwald
Einige der Startquests sind eindeutig leichter zu zweit, auch wenn sie als "solo" ausgeschrieben sind. Ein Questpartner ist eine große Hilfe.
Insgesamt ist Düsterwald durchgehend solobar, aber eben auch eine recht gefährliche Gegend mit hoher Gegnerdichte. Zu zweit definitiv eine Erleichterung.

Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig.

mfg


----------



## Neduras79 (12. August 2010)

Ja sehr schön und aufschlussreich.... wo bleibt meine MAP... :-)

Bin ein visueller Mensch^^

Ja dann werd ich mal schön die Pre-Moria Gebiete ausspielen damit ich nicht nen klaustrophobischen Moria-Mob Anfall bekomme :-)


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2010)

Jaja, die generelle übersicht kenne ich - aber z.B. fangen die einsamen lande nicht auf level 20 exakt an, und die nordhöhen ebenso - wenigstens das würde ich gerne genauer hinkriegen. 

 Wenn also jemand gerade im kopf hat, auf welchem level die niedrigsten normalen quests in den einsamen landen, den nordhöhen, den trollhöhen und so weiter sind, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Es gibt diese Karte, ich glaube aber, sie ist noch von vor der leveling-anpassung. 

Ich würde ausserdem lieber mit nahaufnahmen der karten arbeiten, um die gruppenbereiche klar anzugeben.


----------



## Neduras79 (12. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Jaja, die generelle übersicht kenne ich - aber z.B. fangen die einsamen lande nicht auf level 20 exakt an, und die nordhöhen ebenso - wenigstens das würde ich gerne genauer hinkriegen.
> 
> Wenn also jemand gerade im kopf hat, auf welchem level die niedrigsten normalen quests in den einsamen landen, den nordhöhen, den trollhöhen und so weiter sind, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Es gibt diese Karte, ich glaube aber, sie ist noch von vor der leveling-anpassung.
> 
> Ich würde ausserdem lieber mit nahaufnahmen der karten arbeiten, um die gruppenbereiche klar anzugeben.



Das wäre super, aber oftmals fangen die ersten q zu früh an und steigen dann nach 3-4 Quest steil an und verlangen dann doch wieder 1-2 LV mehr!

Was mich persönlich sehr interessieren würde wäre ne Art (aus WOW bekannt) Ruf Guide!
Es gibt so viele Fraktionen und Ruf-Items, da steigt wohl nur ein hdro Prof. durch.

Teilweise weiß ich nicht mal wo ich die ganzen sachen abgeben soll ud was ich dafür bekomme wenn ich es täte^^

Auch ein Must-Have Auflistung wäre gut! (wenn ihr wisst was ich meine:-)
Sprich.. mir fehlt total der Rote Faden

Bei WOW wusste man immer... ok das sollte man für die Klasse haben, da den Ruf pushen usw.
Ist bei Hdro irgendwie komplizierter
Eine Flut von Marken/ Rufitems und sonstiges Zeug. Ich verkauf so gut wie alles beim Händler wenn ich es nicht zuordnen kann.
Klar steht dran zu welcher Fraktion es gehört aber ich weiß manchmal nichtmal wo die beheimatet ist!

JA!!!!! Fraktionen in die Map einbauen..... Vetaro :-) 

Ach jau nd ie niedrigstren Q kann man ja beim Wiederstand ersehen.
Einsamen Landen LV 22
Nordhöhen LV 20
Trollhöhen lv 32
Breeland 5
Ered Luin 5
Auenland 1/5
Evendim 32
Nebelgebirge 32
Angmar 40
Ettenöden 55
Forochel 44
Eregion 48

so muss los :-) das mal die alte Welt

grüße!


----------



## alburak (12. August 2010)

einsame lande ist die niedrigste ab 22. laut dieser liste vom hrdo-der widerstand.
http://www.hdro-der-...aben/index.html


nur weiss ich grad nicht ob ich nicht schon vor 22 dort war. als anfänger und neugieriger spieler binich viel rumgeritten (bzw damals gelaufen) und meine vom hengstacker hof mal zu einem zwerg geschickt wurde, der mich zu Candaith an den wetterbergen sitzt weiterleitete. zur herberge bin ich viel später.


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2010)

Den Ruf-Guide gibts schon aufm Wiederstand.

Zu den Ruffraktionen ist zu sagen: Die sind die Mühe nicht wert und waren es noch nie. Du kannst sie fast alle erst auf dem maximallevel wirklich anfreunden, und ihre belohnungen sind manchmal schlechter als quest-items. Fast jede fraktion hat jedoch ein eigenes pferd, das man wegen des netten anblicks haben wollen kann.

Die einzigen Fraktionen, die man auf level 65 "braucht" sind die Wächter der Eisernen Garnison in Moria (geben eine Legendäre Fähigkeit) und die Malledhrim aus Lothlórien (geben besonderen Schmuck).


----------



## Neduras79 (12. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Den Ruf-Guide gibts schon aufm Wiederstand.
> 
> Zu den Ruffraktionen ist zu sagen: Die sind die Mühe nicht wert und waren es noch nie. Du kannst sie fast alle erst auf dem maximallevel wirklich anfreunden, und ihre belohnungen sind manchmal schlechter als quest-items. Fast jede fraktion hat jedoch ein eigenes pferd, das man wegen des netten anblicks haben wollen kann.
> 
> Die einzigen Fraktionen, die man auf level 65 "braucht" sind die Wächter der Eisernen Garnison in Moria (geben eine Legendäre Fähigkeit) und die Malledhrim aus Lothlórien (geben besonderen Schmuck).



Ja der ist gut der guide..

Aber 85k ruf das riecht nach viel Arbeit wenn man ein Pferd will!


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. August 2010)

Riecht nicht nur so, ist auch so. Hab allerdings die Ziege aus der CE Preorder, geht mir also dementsprechend am Allerwertesten vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2010)

Im Düsterwald die Ruffraktion kriegt man (als einzige) automatisch auf 100% alleine durch die regulären Quests.

Um mit den elben von Lothlorien auf 100% zu kommen musst du u.U. sieben Tage lang alle wiederholbaren Quests machen oder so - es ist durchaus überschaubar und beiweitem nicht so brutal wie... keine Ahnung, Harvest Moon.


----------



## Neduras79 (12. August 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Riecht nicht nur so, ist auch so. Hab allerdings die Ziege aus der CE Preorder, geht mir also dementsprechend am Allerwertesten vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab mich eh schon gefragt wo ich so ein Kraxeltier herbekomme, weil mein Pferd ja seinen Hintern nicht nach Moria bewegen will^^

7 Tage ist noch ok. da kenn ich schlimmere Ruffarmereien in *hust* WOW


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. August 2010)

Eiserne Garnison ist schon heftig, weil man die eine für'n Bock und die andere für die legendäre Fähigkeit braucht - Malledhrim und Galadhrim erledigen sich quasi "im selben Abwasch" wie das questen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kogrash (12. August 2010)

Naja, man kann schon ne Menge noch gebrauchen an Ruf in der alten Welt. Und da die Rufitems wesentlich häufiger als früher droppen kommt man da ganz gut voran.

Trotzdem sind 85k ne Menge (hab jetzt aber nicht nachgerechnet...), aber ein Rufpferd lohnt sich schon, da es 50 mehr Leben hat (also 150) und man so nicht so schnell abgeworfen wird. Sparen kann man sich das, wenn man einfach Band 1 komplett macht, dann gibts auch ein 150er Pferd. Als Waffen- oder Rüstungsschmied kann man auch über die Berufe eine Fraktion mit Pferd (und die Berufe gleichzeitig) skillen. (Auch für alle anderen verarbeitenden Berufe gibts eine assoziierte Fraktion - nur eben kein Pferd bei denen.)

Bei den meisten Fraktionen kriegt man ab "Bekannter" die Schnellreisen, manchmal erst ab Freund (zB Tinnudir - Annuminas). Gath Forthnir in Angmar finde ich da recht nützlich, aber auch Forochel kann eine Menge Zeit sparen. Bekannter wird man aber häufig schon beim Questen.

Ebenso ab Bekannter kann man in die Ruf-"Instanzen" der 4 Rassen (Mathomhaus, Blausteingarnison, etc.). Das kann hilfreich sein, da es dort teils verbesserte Werkstätten gibt (in Thorins Halle zB eine verb. Werkbank). Die Verkäufer dort ab "Verbündeter" haben übrigens nur Zierrat fürs Haus als Besonderheit, also nicht wirklich wichtig. Ab Freund kann man dann bei seiner Heimatfraktion einen Rassentrait kaufen, der 3 normale Traits verbessert. Als "Verwandter" kann man in Bree (außer für Menschen) und Thorins Halle (außer du bist Zwerg) jeweils einen Port kaufen. Gerade TH ist hilfreich, da man direkt neben dem Stallmeister rauskommt. Für Bree und TH gibts auch jeweils Rufinstanzen, wo die Rufitems droppen und es jede Menge Quests gibt - den Elben/Bruchtal dient dazu das Bilwißdorf und für Hobbits dropt der Kram überall in SvA-Gebieten.

Soweit zu den alten Gebieten. Ab Mines of Moria, also in Erergion und Moria schaltet man die Schnellreisen über Taten frei ("Held der oberen Ebenen" etc., d.h. durch einfaches Questen). Ruffraktionen gibts in Moria 2, da sind die "Wächter" wichtig wegen der legendären Fähigkeit. Bei den "Minenbauern" gibts zwar ab Verwandter eine Ziege - nur bis man den Ruf hat ist man mit Moria eh durch... Ruf gibts durch Drop-Items, Taten und Quest (inkl. Handwerks- und wiederholbaren Quests).

Dann kommt Lothlorien. Da sollte man Freund werden, sonst darf man gar nicht erst nach Caras Galadon. Als Freund bekommt man auch alle Handwerksrezepte. Mehr Ruf = Zugriff auf Equip. Lohnt oft nicht, da man im Düsterwald an besseres ohne farmen rankommt. Und nen Gaul gibts dann auch...

Schließlich die Malledhrim-Elben im Düsterwald. Ich glaube auch dort war Freund nötig um alle Rezepte kaufen zu können. Ansonsten beschert dir weiterer Ruf nur Zugriff auf Equip und ab Verwandter einen Port.

Fraktionen wie die Braugenossenschaft und Gasthausliga sind reine Fun/Fluff-Sachen.

Erwähnt sei noch, daß man auch für Scharmützel Ruf bekommen kann, zB für die Eldgang in der Nurz-Gashu-Spalte.



Was für dich dann letztlich Sinn macht hängt neben Lust und Laune (zB auf bestimmtes Equip als Zierwerk) eben auch von Rasse, Klasse und Beruf ab. Ein Jäger kann sich die Schnellreisen oder manche Ports natürlich einfach schenken...


Edit:
Typo
Teils bin ich überholt worden.... :/


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2010)

Kogrash, du fasst ziemlich gut zusammen, was ich meine: Bis auf die Wächter und die Malledhrim sind alle Fraktionen sehr nutzlos. Ich spreche hier vom standpunkt von jemandem, der möglichst hohe Werte haben möchte.

Du bekommst Reisen und ein pferd das 50% länger durchhält bevor du davon runtergeschmissen wirst (was immernoch nicht viel ist) - der rest ist, aus Sicht eines 65ers der Instanzen besuchen kann, "crap".


----------



## kogrash (12. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Kogrash, du fasst ziemlich gut zusammen, was ich meine: Bis auf die Wächter und die Malledhrim sind alle Fraktionen sehr nutzlos. Ich spreche hier vom standpunkt von jemandem, der möglichst hohe Werte haben möchte.
> 
> Du bekommst Reisen und ein pferd das 50% länger durchhält bevor du davon runtergeschmissen wirst (was immernoch nicht viel ist) - der rest ist, aus Sicht eines 65ers der Instanzen besuchen kann, "crap".



Nimms doch einfach mal hin, daß sich auch andere Leute mit dem Spiel beschäftigt haben. Für Leute, die gerade versuchen das System zu durchschauen sind so Simpelaussagen à la "alles crap außer Wächter und Malledhrim" vielleicht nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß, zumal es nicht nur um hohe Werte geht. Das das Equip auf 65 Müll ist, ist klar (war ja auf 50 meist schon so...). Es geht um Ports und Schnellreisen - und die sind zB für die sozialeren unter uns recht nützlich, um nicht von Esteldin ganz hochreiten zu müssen um nem Sippie zu helfen nach CD zu kommen. Und wer in TH an der Schmiede schon mal gemerkt hat, daß ihm noch ein 1 blöder außergewöhnlicher Lederriemen fehlt ist ganz froh, daß vor Ort basteln zu können und nicht sonstwohin reisen zu müssen (nächste bessere Werkbank: Esteldin :/).
Wenn man da ein paar Sachen rechtzeitig sieht, kann man sie schön während des Levelns erledigen statt dann mit 65 blöd zwischen grauen Mobs rumzustehen. Welche Sachen ihm dann wichtig sind - nun, ich traue dem TE zu, das selbst zu entscheiden.

Tut mir ja auch leid, daß ich manchmal soviel schreibe in Anbetracht der vielen Möglichkeiten in HdRo. Ich werde versuchen sowas in Zukunft in alles erklärende "Ownagekurven" zu kondensieren...


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2010)

Ja mensch er hat halt gefragt "was soll ich mit level 65 machen".

Hätte er gesagt "Was steht noch zwischen mir und der 100%ung des spiels" oder "wo bekomme ich gutaussehende sachen" oder so hätte ich eine entsprechende antwort gegeben - seine frage implizierte aber, dass sein Ziel war, ohne ineffizientes rumrödeln den "content" und die hohen Zahlen des Spiels kennenzulernen.

Du hast halt eine ganze Menge informationen gegeben, die - aus dieser perspektive - vor allem verwirren. Die Rasseneigenschaft, die tugenden erhöht, benutzt zum beispiel niemand. Wenn er schon von vorne herein sagt, dass er total verwirrt ist von all den optionen, und du gehst hin und zeigst ihm praktisch alle optionen (ohne wirklich aufzuzeigen, was davon die mühe wert ist), dann hilft ihm das sehr wahrscheinlich kaum weiter.

Ich hatte beiweitem nicht vor, deinen ausführlichen beitrag als unnötig oder blöd abzustempeln, sondern wollte vor allem helfen, falls Neduras sich das jetzt durchliest, dass er nicht "Oh mein Gott" denkt.


----------



## Gromthar (12. August 2010)

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: mit dem ersten Char einfach alles an Ruf sammeln und abgeben. Erstens lehrt dies einem für weitere Chars was genau wo was bringt und zweitens bekommt man - sofern man Jäger spielt - alle interessanten Ports. Und vor allem für die Ports lohnt es sich allemal das Zeug abzugeben.


----------



## Vetaro (13. August 2010)

Ich hab hier auf ein paar Karten mal markiert wo - zumindest als ich da durch gelevelt bin - es vorteilhaft ist, mindestens einen Mitspieler zu haben. Diese Karte ist unabhängig von gruppenquests oder so, sondern einzig vom faktischen Spielgefühl: "Wo wäre ich ungerne alleine unterwegs".

Falls es mitlerweile änderungen gibt, besonders in Angmar, wäre ich froh, davon zu hören, um die karte anzupassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Karten:

Einsame Lande

Evendim

Nordhöhen


----------



## Füchtella (13. August 2010)

Huhu!

Angmar passt gut.
Nordhöhen auch.
Evendim ebenfalls.
Bei den Einsamen Landen würde ich das Trollgebiet nahe Harlog inzwischen als Solo-Inhalt ansehen. Sie sind nur noch Signatur, und wenn man sich nicht völlig doof anstellt, hat man eigentlich nie mehr als einen. Ich habe die Gegend letztens sowohl mit einem Waffenmeister als auch mit einem Kundigen völlig problemlos durchquesten können.

mfg


----------



## kogrash (13. August 2010)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich sehr interessieren würde wäre ne Art (aus WOW bekannt) Ruf Guide!
> Es gibt so viele Fraktionen und Ruf-Items, da steigt wohl nur ein hdro Prof. durch.
> 
> Teilweise weiß ich nicht mal wo ich die ganzen sachen abgeben soll ud was ich dafür bekomme wenn ich es täte^^
> ...


@ Vetaro
Hm, das war mein Ausgangspunkt. KA wie du da auf ausschließlich Level 65 kommst. Es geht doch eher drum jetzt noch was mitzunehmen. Aber egal, zum Ruf ist wahrlich genug gesagt jetzt.




Gromthar schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: mit dem ersten Char einfach alles an Ruf sammeln und abgeben. Erstens lehrt dies einem für weitere Chars was genau wo was bringt und zweitens bekommt man - sofern man Jäger spielt - alle interessanten Ports. Und vor allem für die Ports lohnt es sich allemal das Zeug abzugeben.


Die Jägerports in der alten Welt gabs doch meist zu lernen, oder? Meine Güte, ist das lange her... Kann ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr dran erinnern (nur Forochel ist irgendwie hängengeblieben, den gabs zu kaufen...)


----------



## Neduras79 (13. August 2010)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: mit dem ersten Char einfach alles an Ruf sammeln und abgeben. Erstens lehrt dies einem für weitere Chars was genau wo was bringt und zweitens bekommt man - sofern man Jäger spielt - alle interessanten Ports. Und vor allem für die Ports lohnt es sich allemal das Zeug abzugeben.



Doch die Auflisting ist gut und umfangreich. Ich würde mich aber eigentlich nur für die Ports interessieren... besonders nach Esteldin zur besseren Werkbank^^

Ne Wirklich danke für die Liste, aber jeder muss natürlich selber wissen was für ihn wichtig ist und ob es wert ist für Zierwerk farmen zu gehen. Das wäre es für mich sicher nicht.

Mich interessieren höchstens Pferde mit mehr Leben, Ports und evtl. sehr gute Items (Werte)
Wobei ich selbst dafür wohl nicht die Energie aufbringe.

Will einfach Questen und die Welt entdecken.

Grüße und danke für die Mühe zum Erstellen der Listen und Maps


----------

